# Attention to All Users



## MaryJaney (May 17, 2011)

The following posts are not allowed in this site:
* No violent, discriminatory language, or personal attacks
* No advertisement 
* Spams such as:
- short posts (example: Yeah! Me Too!)
- off topics 
- double posts
- posts that served no purpose
- starting new thread when similar thread has already been starting
- restating one's vote in a poll thread with no explanation
- any other posts that deem inappropriate to the readers
- responses to spam posts are also considered as spam
- re-answering a question that has already been answered
- posts that contain large amount of smileys/spaces
- posting inappropriate images and videos irrelevant to the topic

Note: Violators will received infractions/spam warnings.


----------



## thexception (May 17, 2011)

r u THAT bored? this post is not funny to me, i dont find the humor in it. on the contrary, i find it in itself... im sure is clearly against the tos of this site, as someone initially may think these r the tos OR ur a moderator, which neither of course is true.


----------



## Ella Jean (May 17, 2011)

That post is just a reminder. There are some abusive users who keep on fighting. Aside from that, there are also some users who keep on asking why their posts and threads are deleted.


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

then why are post in talk n toke being deleted for not being worthy of merit it is talk and toke for christ sake 

i have never posted openly to whats going on but i felt i should 
no excessive smiley face ?
and as to the no answering ? that have been answered some times posters wont take advice till they get second opinion and hear others agree 
and who is to say one answer is more correct then the other 

do you decide if op got correct advice and feel any other post or wrong



Ella Jean said:


> That post is just a reminder. There are some abusive users who keep on fighting. Aside from that, there are also some users who keep on asking why their posts and threads are deleted.


----------



## thexception (May 18, 2011)

Ella Jean said:


> That post is just a reminder. There are some abusive users who keep on fighting. Aside from that, there are also some users who keep on asking why their posts and threads are deleted.


well, IF....this is a moderator, then it should be SAID that they are. Just like another poster here said basically, I find it hard to believe that THESE things would be a problem:

- re-answering a question that has already been answered
- posts that contain large amount of smileys/spaces

This cannot be taken seriously, that is why I answered the way I did to begin with.


----------



## Ella Jean (May 18, 2011)

In Toke N Talk, you can put any topics you want..as long as you follow the rules.. With regards to smileys, some used smileys that almost occupies entire space - and that is not allowed.


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

even some of mine about a member getting attacked by snake got delete from cannabis cafe 

and on guy threw a pic of his dog in with grow pics come one geez
and what about the reanswering ? i seen guys post and some advises them and the wait to see if more people say the same thing hell i do it i just dont take on guy telling me something and go ruin my grow i want a few more to agree like with plant problems 



Ella Jean said:


> In Toke N Talk, you can put any topics you want..as long as you follow the rules.. With regards to smileys, some used smileys that almost occupies entire space - and that is not allowed.


----------



## MaryJaney (May 18, 2011)

thexception said:


> well, IF....this is a moderator, then it should be SAID that they are. Just like another poster here said basically, I find it hard to believe that THESE things would be a problem:
> 
> - re-answering a question that has already been answered
> - posts that contain large amount of smileys/spaces
> ...


You can used smileys but with limitations... There are some users who used smileys without posting any single word.. With regards to "re-answering a question that has already been answered", multiple opinions are allowed.. but of course, if opinions are completely redundant, they will be removed.


----------



## puffntuff (May 18, 2011)

This is wild!! I prefer topics to get off course then fdd swoops in kicks some ass and closes the thread!!


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

well now it seems rules u posted getting relaxed 
not trying to make this sound bad but do u know how this works 
people have grow threads and their friends stop by and talk and toke 
it is like a community 
so are u saying if we post on a grow thread hey bro has life treating u 
good bro just got off work and im blazing some kush
cool im smoking too 

and we get a infraction
when they are spamming the hell out of site . and it has become a war zone with the trolling and u guys are going to focus on that
i have reported alot of post that never were even acted on
like spam and abusiveness 



MaryJaney said:


> You can used smileys but with limitations... There are some users who used smileys without posting any single word.. With regards to "re-answering a question that has already been answered", multiple opinions are allowed.. but of course, if opinions are completely redundant, they will be removed.


----------



## Illumination (May 18, 2011)

Well lets see


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

and some times the smileys say it all with out words



MaryJaney said:


> You can used smileys but with limitations... There are some users who used smileys without posting any single word.. With regards to "re-answering a question that has already been answered", multiple opinions are allowed.. but of course, if opinions are completely redundant, they will be removed.


----------



## ChubbySoap (May 18, 2011)

MaryJaney said:


> The following posts are not allowed in this site:
> * No violent, discriminatory language, or personal attacks
> * No advertisement
> * Spams such as:
> ...


Your post has been deemed by this user as threatening...while you have not made any such claim, you could be mistaken for some wandering enforcer...
there appears to be an advert at the bottom of your post...this invites a wave of reports for mods to rift through....
wait...isn't there another thread like this one to boot?
does everyone participating in our many 'three word story' threads getting their infractions soon?
and why does spam not include a barrage of advertising of various features/products (as other sites highly frown upon)....it's okay here?
how do newbs ask questions? They aren't allowed to start threads when the question has already been asked apparently?
we certainly can not tell them why either, cause we get a thumping too for answering a question that's already been answered.....

and the kicker....we are given smile icons to post with but there is some random arbitrary number of them we are allowed to use in one sitting....how about some actual numbers?
i quite like the part where i'll get in trouble if i post a short reply.....but get in trouble anyways, because any reply of length requires a lot of spaces to write out....
yep....to many spaces....infraction....BAM!

*a trace of obvious sarcasm*


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

hey bro no double posting either i think
but since your here i think i will look into that link u sent 




Illumination said:


> Well lets see


----------



## ChubbySoap (May 18, 2011)

forsomeoddreasonireallythinkpostinginthisfashionascumbersomeandunappealingtothemajorityoftheuserbase.


EDIT:

the site even injects spaces into strings of letters! it's like they want us to fail!
D:<


----------



## Irollfatties (May 18, 2011)

Wow, this is bullshit.

espeically this one

any other posts that deem inappropriate to the readers


who the fuck are the readers?

And how many smile faces are allowed. We need to KNOW


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

and u cussed but u forgot to add a bunch of these




a mongo frog said:


> and some times smileys say it all without words. oh fuck, sorry double post.


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

and no spaces nice job bro following the rules hate for u to get a infraction



HarryCarey said:


> look theres words in it


----------



## lime73 (May 18, 2011)

This all seems really harsh...especially to have to enforce all those rules? Wow...looks like there is going to be some changes? loss of member and i guess all new growers can't ask for advise??? that's just wrong i do not agree with a few of these rules...going to make it hard for people to ask for advise here cuz its all been covered? wow........f a b p m m e ....lmao


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

bro if u check my profile i got close to 300 likes but zero post i liked 
congratulation u will most likely be the only one 



puffntuff said:


> I thought this was rollitup not naziitup!!! We come because this type of shit is accepted here!! If it's gonna be ran like a censored bootcamp I'll go to a forum that's already censored!! WTF


----------



## ChubbySoap (May 18, 2011)

some days i wonder why i ever log in...


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

i did bro go look my inbox was full



lime73 said:


> This all seems really harsh...especially to have to enforce all those rules? Wow...looks like there is going to be some changes? loss of member and i guess all new growers can't ask for advise??? that's just wrong i do not agree with a few of these rules...going to make it hard for people to ask for advise here cuz its all been covered? wow........f a b p m m e ....lmao


----------



## puffntuff (May 18, 2011)

Glad I could help!! I've been here longer than the op so I'm grandfathered in to the old rules!! Everything goes!!


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

and im sure if this thread is closed others wil pop up all over


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 18, 2011)

Most of those rules are nothing more than an opinion. Who's to say what is an appropriate amount of characters or information in a post? What's useful to one member might not be to another, and come on no answering questions that have already been answered? It's called a second opinion and we don't always want to read every comment before trying to help someone out. Sometimes we get off topic and start talking about other things, that's how conversations work. You guys, whoever you are, just need to concentrate on the personal attacks and the blatant spam or your going to decrease the activity on the site. I am not active on other boards because they censor everything and RIU has always been an unbiased and social place for me to hang out, don't go changing that, you guys both registered 2 months ago, and are telling us what is appropriate and helpful to the forum? I really fail to see how 2400 posts in that time is not due to short, irrelevant posts and spam, kinda like this thread.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 18, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Glad I could help!! I've been here longer than the op so I'm grandfathered in to the old rules!! Everything goes!!


 I'm older that the OP.


----------



## puffntuff (May 18, 2011)

op is the real spammer!!


----------



## lime73 (May 18, 2011)

fabfun said:


> i did bro go look my inbox was full


cool. so do i have to edit my last post now? im confused...or im I in violation now/??? idk im confused here? and who is going to be enforcing all of these new so-called rules, dammit already asked that? man wow what is going on here?


----------



## puffntuff (May 18, 2011)

What happened to my comment on page 2?? It's already happening run for the hills al gores wife is running the site now!!!!


----------



## a mongo frog (May 18, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> What happened to my comment on page 2?? It's already happening run for the hills al gores wife is running the site now!!!!


its there i can barley see it though.


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

oh no u going to get the ban hammer for posting while confused



lime73 said:


> cool. so do i have to edit my last post now? im confused...or im I in violation now/??? idk im confused here? and who is going to be enforcing all of these new so-called rules, dammit already asked that? man wow what is going on here?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 18, 2011)

STOP FUCKING SHRINKING!!!!! What the FUCK man.  Like 10 posts disappeared at a time!  I'm almost kinda mad.


----------



## puffntuff (May 18, 2011)

Yeah that's what I was talking about!! One comment about a concentration camp and my comment disappears what's up with that.


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

no fighting for christ sake lets stay on topic and put all past difference aside for the moment to focus on this tomm is a new day ok


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

so you didnt get to keep my like and i get it back puff?


----------



## a mongo frog (May 18, 2011)

wheres the old mod that no one liked? i miss him now.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 18, 2011)

Wow. Just wow. These rules are gonna piss me right the fuck off.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 18, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> wheres the old mod that no one liked? i miss him now.


 Hahaha. xD Almost right? LMAO Almost...


----------



## puffntuff (May 18, 2011)

You got it back!!! 3 of my comments disappeared!! Hahahaha this is hilarious all but 1 of illuminated comments have been erased. What's going on here??


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

Rules? We don't need no stinking rules!


----------



## ChubbySoap (May 18, 2011)

*patiently awaits reply to queries*

off to a good start at least.....*puffs*


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

well post more and faster hurry 



The Cryptkeeper said:


> STOP FUCKING SHRINKING!!!!! What the FUCK man.  Like 10 posts disappeared at a time!  I'm almost kinda mad.


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

Harder better faster stronger?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 18, 2011)

fabfun said:


> well post more and faster hurry


 Even _*I*_ have my limits. It fucking sucks, but shit happens.


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

I think we can do that!


----------



## puffntuff (May 18, 2011)

This new mod is wack!! Deleting comments that arent offensive is breaking your own rules what's up with that?


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

No, don't give up!


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

nope it still shows on my profile
so a they stole your like 
is that against rules i mean stealing



puffntuff said:


> You got it back!!! 3 of my comments disappeared!! Hahahaha this is hilarious all but 1 of illuminated comments have been erased. What's going on here??


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 18, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Harder better faster stronger?


----------



## HarryCarey (May 18, 2011)

Lets see if this one sticks............


----------



## a mongo frog (May 18, 2011)

serious question. u really cant anwser a question that has already been anwsered? what if its the wrong information.


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

Haha, monitor every thread, I dare ya!


----------



## puffntuff (May 18, 2011)

Yeah I don't got it!! This is more like when mods attack!!


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

hire a assistant



The Cryptkeeper said:


> Even _*I*_ have my limits. It fucking sucks, but shit happens.


----------



## mellokitty (May 18, 2011)

[youtube]jSafka5Rsmo[/youtube]

harderbetterfasterstronger?


----------



## puffntuff (May 18, 2011)

If we can't answer questions that have already been asked or answered than the whole site is almost shut down because I've seen every question asked at least 20 times since ive been here and some alot more


----------



## HarryCarey (May 18, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Blah blah blah unfair blah blah bullshit blah blah blah uptight pricks.


I think that deserves a quote.....blah blah or something like that


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

they said a vid thats not on topic will get u a infraction i hope that one was



mellokitty said:


> [youtube]jSafka5Rsmo[/youtube]
> 
> harderbetterfasterstronger?


----------



## ChubbySoap (May 18, 2011)

which ones are mods again?


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> [youtube]jSafka5Rsmo[/youtube]
> 
> harderbetterfasterstronger?


Mello, you're my hero for the hour...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 18, 2011)

[youtube]cI1ETfJ_HSM[/youtube]


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

ok pufftuff i looked it said one like but when i click on it it says zero 
so they took your like 
that sucks the only like i ever gave isnt a like but says i gave one so cant say i never gave one 
i feel violated


----------



## puffntuff (May 18, 2011)

All my likes from this thread are gone!! Hahahaha these muthafucjas rolled up on me and str8 jacked me for my likes damn what's riu coming too!! Hahahahahha


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> [youtube]cI1ETfJ_HSM[/youtube]


You can kick it too, Crypt!


----------



## MomaPug (May 18, 2011)

it sucks when I can't tell if I am really in this thread or not..... not just fading....invisible


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

the 2 on first page that made this forum feel like it is a soviet union gulag



ChubbySoap said:


> which ones are mods again?


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

What do you mean! I love running up the wrong side of the escalator!!!


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

faster harder and the rest of what they said 
post faster to keep ahead of who is chasing u



MomaPug said:


> it sucks when I can't tell if I am really in this thread or not..... not just fading....invisible


----------



## puffntuff (May 18, 2011)

Haters!!!!!!!! Hopefully that was ten characters


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

fabfun said:


> faster harder and the rest of what they said
> post faster to keep ahead of who is chasing u


Bears...I decided it's bears chasing me


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

Lions and tigers and bears, Oh My!!!!


----------



## puffntuff (May 18, 2011)

Harty har har I wonder if my post count goes backwards after they delete my comment?


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

And Thomas Bangalter...he's chasing me too


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 18, 2011)

[youtube]fvfARuNuGmU[/youtube]


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

Oh yeah baby, solo style!
[video=youtube;ABx4oqeYiIw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABx4oqeYiIw[/video]


----------



## MomaPug (May 18, 2011)

fabfun said:


> faster harder and the rest of what they said
> post faster to keep ahead of who is chasing u


chasing me?....oh shit...your gonna make my paranoia even worse!!!


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

well seems like u guys r all on topic so no rules broke


----------



## ChubbySoap (May 18, 2011)

i'm thinking at this point it's foolish to even concider using the report feature again....
the mods are to insane to be trusted at this point....let them figure out their own shit on their own 

...not much of a site if you punish users for asking questions or even responding to said questions...might as well just shut it down...


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

Gadzooks! Don't post anything relevant to the site, Crypt! you're not playing the game right, fuckity fuck you, douchebag

*infraction*


----------



## mellokitty (May 18, 2011)

serious query: the only post i've ever noticed having had deleted was a post (albeit a short one) letting another member know that i was subscribing to his thread. i'd had previous conversations with said OP and find it a point of etiquette to let someone you've talked to before know that you're keeping an eye on their grow. except i honestly didn't have anything more to say than that. according to these rules, politeness is now infractionable?

which brings me to another point: as a stoner, i don't always remember which threads i've visited, which i've commented on, etc. etc. 
i wouldn't even have noticed that that particular post was missing if someone else hadn't quoted it. thereby, by having had said message deleted for its brevity, does it not follow that the chances of my making another, similar post in the same thread would be higher? not to mention the time i spent reading that thread from beginning to end thinking, "okay, he quoted me there, but according to this, i never actually said it in the first place...."


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

hey big bro is watching just make sure u use spell check always or u will get banned for improper spelling maybe idk if that was one of the rules



MomaPug said:


> chasing me?....oh shit...your gonna make my paranoia even worse!!!


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

No, improper spelling results in your fingers being removed...


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

Forcefully


----------



## puffntuff (May 18, 2011)

With a cheesegrater!!


----------



## HarryCarey (May 18, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Bears...I decided it's bears chasing me


 Oh my.........not BEARS


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

A rusty one


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

HarryCarey said:


> Oh my.........not BEARS


And lions and tigers...I pity da fool!!!!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 18, 2011)

[youtube]_z8TyPs_1Gc[/youtube]


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

Oh yeah, thats a classic


----------



## MomaPug (May 18, 2011)

feed the finger gratings to the lions and bears.... they like that kind of stuff


----------



## puffntuff (May 18, 2011)

This thread really turned around after the op left!!


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

I think lions and tigers and bears need something more substantial than finger gratings...Might as well feed them toaster leavings!


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

hey i save those to sprinkle on my toast 
seems ops post didnt get met with the response they thought 
i even tried to pm me and they ignored it so i gess it is business as usual but worse 



Metasynth said:


> I think lions and tigers and bears need something more substantial than finger gratings...Might as well feed them toaster leavings!


----------



## puffntuff (May 18, 2011)

Where'd tipper gore run off to? I'm sure some more of my comments have been deleted


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

i like turtles 
u forgot to mention them



Metasynth said:


> I think lions and tigers and bears need something more substantial than finger gratings...Might as well feed them toaster leavings!


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

Well, i think we win, we're over 10 pages of off topic gobbledygook


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

Fuck, turtles are ditry fuckers, E Coli and all that good shit, Lions and tigers and bears and Thomas Bangalter and Turtles, these are the things chasing us now...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 18, 2011)

It's the calm before the storm comrades, prepare for hell. Thou art coming!


----------



## MomaPug (May 18, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> I think lions and tigers and bears need something more substantial than finger gratings...Might as well feed them toaster leavings!


Never fear, there will be enough heads rolling around this place to satisfy even the hungriest of the beasts.


----------



## ChubbySoap (May 18, 2011)

like a cross between a bear and a deer.....
...
angry beers running amok....


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

She hath risen like The Phoenix from the ashes?


----------



## puffntuff (May 18, 2011)

That kid on YouTube?? I like turtles hahahaha reminds me of ____________!!


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

Ninjas!!!!


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

they went to go delete more pics of dogs like they did when a guy added one with grow pics

and also im sure they r deleting more talk and tokes like when i said a member got attacked by snakes in talk and toke and they deleted it
bro they got very important mod stuff to do and cant be burdened by us
we are just site users we dont count



puffntuff said:


> Where'd tipper gore run off to? I'm sure some more of my comments have been deleted


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

I'm hungry, top ramen calls! Mmm, only the best for _this_ professional chef!


----------



## Green Inferno (May 18, 2011)

MomaPug said:


> chasing me?....oh shit...your gonna make my paranoia even worse!!!


I have paranoia. And dyslexia.

I always think I'm following someone.


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

bro be careful u are using to many spaces and may get a infraction



Green Inferno said:


> I have paranoia. And dyslexia.
> 
> I always think I'm following someone.


----------



## Brick Top (May 18, 2011)

If this thread is not a joke, if the initial message is real, then it is time for every decent member to head to greener pastures. This site has been on a long slow downhill slide for some time now. If you listened close you could hear the death rattles coming from it for about a year now. If the OP is really one of the two new mods and the arbitrary new rules are real then it is obvious the reigns of this site have been put in the hands of Tweedle Dumb and Tweedle Dumber and death is imminent, the site will implode. 

My suggestion would be for all decent members to head to http://www.cannabis-world.org/cw/index.php It is smaller and it's level of activity is low but there are good people there, experienced people there, knowledgeable people there. With the addition of the handful of decent members from here the activity level would go up and it would make the site even better. 

BUT NO RIU TROLLS ARE INVITED! KEEP OUT! STAY AWAY! YOU ARE NOT INVITED! YOU ARE NOT WANTED!


----------



## welshsmoker (May 18, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> If this thread is not a joke, if the initial message is real, then it is time for every decent member to head to greener pastures. This site has been on a long slow downhill slide for some time now. If you listened close you could hear the death rattles coming from it for about a year now. If the OP is really one of the two new mods and the arbitrary new rules are real then it is obvious the reigns of this site have been put in the hands of Tweedle Dumb and Tweedle Dumber and death is imminent, the site will implode.
> 
> My suggestion would be for all decent members to head to http://www.cannabis-world.org/cw/index.php It is smaller and it's level of activity is low but there are good people there, experienced people there, knowledgeable people there. With the addition of the handful of decent members from here the activity level would go up and it would make the site even better.
> 
> BUT NO RIU TROLLS ARE INVITED! KEEP OUT! STAY AWAY! YOU ARE NOT INVITED! YOU ARE NOT WANTED!


im sure you must have broke some rule with that rant mate. lol


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 18, 2011)

Actually he broke rules that aren't new and aren't a joke. LOL That's not a good thing to post dude. Regardless of these new bullshit rules.


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

bro i tried to hold out hope and disagreed with u on this subject strongly recently 

but i will say this brick top fab agrees with u
all my friends are leaving and i stick by my friends and they stick by me 
i cant speak for them but i see a greener pasture and hope my group of 20 will follow me which im sure they will as most have posted here to 

we are stoners and free spirits and sure we need some restraint but this is to much 

u cant try to act like a dictator with a bunch of free spirits 
or they will stop listening i gave my first like tonight and they stole it and will give u one but they will steal that too
peace bro?



Brick Top said:


> If this thread is not a joke, if the initial message is real, then it is time for every decent member to head to greener pastures. This site has been on a long slow downhill slide for some time now. If you listened close you could hear the death rattles coming from it for about a year now. If the OP is really one of the two new mods and the arbitrary new rules are real then it is obvious the reigns of this site have been put in the hands of Tweedle Dumb and Tweedle Dumber and death is imminent, the site will implode.
> 
> My suggestion would be for all decent members to head to http://www.cannabis-world.org/cw/index.php It is smaller and it's level of activity is low but there are good people there, experienced people there, knowledgeable people there. With the addition of the handful of decent members from here the activity level would go up and it would make the site even better.
> 
> BUT NO RIU TROLLS ARE INVITED! KEEP OUT! STAY AWAY! YOU ARE NOT INVITED! YOU ARE NOT WANTED!


----------



## Green Inferno (May 18, 2011)

Wouldn't take much to create another site just like this. 
Forum software and web hosting. And a few mods.


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

bro go to first post and u will see it is warranted



welshsmoker said:


> im sure you must have broke some rule with that rant mate. lol


----------



## MomaPug (May 18, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> If this thread is not a joke, if the initial message is real, then it is time for every decent member to head to greener pastures. This site has been on a long slow downhill slide for some time now. If you listened close you could hear the death rattles coming from it for about a year now. If the OP is really one of the two new mods and the arbitrary new rules are real then it is obvious the reigns of this site have been put in the hands of Tweedle Dumb and Tweedle Dumber and death is imminent, the site will implode.
> 
> My suggestion would be for all decent members to head to http://www.cannabis-world.org/cw/index.php It is smaller and it's level of activity is low but there are good people there, experienced people there, knowledgeable people there. With the addition of the handful of decent members from here the activity level would go up and it would make the site even better.
> 
> BUT NO RIU TROLLS ARE INVITED! KEEP OUT! STAY AWAY! YOU ARE NOT INVITED! YOU ARE NOT WANTED!


Sending in the lifeboats to help with the evacuation... that is, if you missed the first 100 that have already left.


----------



## Brick Top (May 18, 2011)

welshsmoker said:


> im sure you must have broke some rule with that rant mate. lol



Fine .. then I will break another one by making a duplicate post.This rule stuff is total amateur mod bullshit and a sign of a site that is crumbling. This site has become the Titanic. How many of you want to go down with the ship? 


*If this thread is not a joke, if the initial message is real, then it is time for every decent member to head to greener pastures. This site has been on a long slow downhill slide for some time now. If you listened close you could hear the death rattles coming from it for about a year now. If the OP is really one of the two new mods and the arbitrary new rules are real then it is obvious the reigns of this site have been put in the hands of Tweedle Dumb and Tweedle Dumber and death is imminent, the site will implode. 

My suggestion would be for all decent members to head to http://www.cannabis-world.org/cw/index.php It is smaller and it's level of activity is low but there are good people there, experienced people there, knowledgeable people there. With the addition of the handful of decent members from here the activity level would go up and it would make the site even better. 

BUT NO RIU TROLLS ARE INVITED! KEEP OUT! STAY AWAY! YOU ARE NOT INVITED! YOU ARE NOT WANTED! *


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

some members did just recently when they seen the writing on the wall
pm me 



Green Inferno said:


> Wouldn't take much to create another site just like this.
> Forum software and web hosting. And a few mods.


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

add some excessive smileys and some unneeded space to let them know how u really feel



Brick Top said:


> Fine .. then I will break another one by making a duplicate post.This rule stuff is total amateur mod bullshit and a sign of a site that is crumbling. This site has become the Titanic. How many of you want to go down with the ship?
> 
> 
> *If this thread is not a joke, if the initial message is real, then it is time for every decent member to head to greener pastures. This site has been on a long slow downhill slide for some time now. If you listened close you could hear the death rattles coming from it for about a year now. If the OP is really one of the two new mods and the arbitrary new rules are real then it is obvious the reigns of this site have been put in the hands of Tweedle Dumb and Tweedle Dumber and death is imminent, the site will implode.
> ...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 18, 2011)

fabfun said:


> some members did just recently when they seen the writing on the wall
> pm me


  Got a special little club you're on the ground floor in?


----------



## ChubbySoap (May 18, 2011)

i don't want to go down with the ship per say....
i just can't help rubbernecking at all the chaos while it sinks though...


...simply fascinating...


----------



## Brick Top (May 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Actually he broke rules that aren't new and aren't a joke. LOL That's not a good thing to post dude. Regardless of these new bullshit rules.


Do you think I care? Do you think I want would be upset if I am unable to remain a member of a site with a couple Tweedle Dumb and Tweedle Dumber amateur mods running a Nazi work camp or gulag site?

*This site has become the Titanic. How many of you want to go down with the ship? 


If this thread is not a joke, if the initial message is real, then it is time for every decent member to head to greener pastures. This site has been on a long slow downhill slide for some time now. If you listened close you could hear the death rattles coming from it for about a year now. If the OP is really one of the two new mods and the arbitrary new rules are real then it is obvious the reigns of this site have been put in the hands of Tweedle Dumb and Tweedle Dumber and death is imminent, the site will implode. 

My suggestion would be for all decent members to head to http://www.cannabis-world.org/cw/index.php It is smaller and it's level of activity is low but there are good people there, experienced people there, knowledgeable people there. With the addition of the handful of decent members from here the activity level would go up and it would make the site even better. 

BUT NO RIU TROLLS ARE INVITED! KEEP OUT! STAY AWAY! YOU ARE NOT INVITED! YOU ARE NOT WANTED! *


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 18, 2011)

I wont be going down with any ship.  You might, not me though.


----------



## MomaPug (May 18, 2011)

ChubbySoap said:


> i don't want to go down with the ship per say....
> i just can't help rubbernecking at all the chaos while it sinks though...
> 
> 
> ...simply fascinating...


No doubt!! Refresh..refresh...refresh...I won't get any sleep tonight at all!!


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

that where 100 a our knowledge base left too im not talking newbies but 5000-10000 post members 



The Cryptkeeper said:


> Got a special little club you're on the ground floor in?


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

put it is beautiful to watch one post took her down



The Cryptkeeper said:


> I wont be going down with any ship.  You might, not me though.


----------



## olylifter420 (May 18, 2011)

So are these mods reviewing each and every thread/post ever put on riu?

do they get paid to do this?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 18, 2011)

fabfun said:


> that where 100 a our knowledge base left too im not talking newbies but 5000-10000 post members


 Dude, I was invited to growitup.


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

some get paid some dont 
none of old ones do just new ones and we know who is new
almost a slap in the face for the ones that been here for years
why do u think they left too 
why do u think fdd left 



olylifter420 said:


> So are these mods reviewing each and every thread/post ever put on riu?
> 
> do they get paid to do this?


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

well i wont say what this has become but starts with f and ends with up
seems someone did that 



The Cryptkeeper said:


> Dude, I was invited to growitup.


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

if i behave and act grown up u think u can get me in 
hook a brother up



The Cryptkeeper said:


> Dude, I was invited to growitup.


----------



## welshsmoker (May 18, 2011)

i didnt know fdd had gone,,


----------



## Brick Top (May 18, 2011)

http://riddlem3.com/index.php is another smaller site and one where one of those who fairly recently read the writing on the wall about this site headed to. I was asked if I wanted to join, so I did.

So try http://riddlem3.com/index.php and try http://www.cannabis-world.org/cw/index.php

ANY site would be better than what this place is turning into.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 18, 2011)

fabfun said:


> well i wont say what this has become but starts with f and ends with up
> seems someone did that


Nighty night boys and girls. See you on the other side.


----------



## MomaPug (May 18, 2011)

fabfun said:


> some get paid some dont
> none of old ones do just new ones and we know who is new
> almost a slap in the face for the ones that been here for years
> why do u think they left too
> *why do u think fdd lef*t


Because he wanted to be on the first lifeboat ...of course


----------



## mellokitty (May 18, 2011)

MomaPug said:


> Because he wanted to be on the first lifeboat ...of course


i thought it was women and children first? that's fucked up.


----------



## Brick Top (May 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *fabfun*
> some get paid some dont
> none of old ones do just new ones and we know who is new
> almost a slap in the face for the ones that been here for years
> ...





MomaPug said:


> Because he wanted to be on the first lifeboat ...of course



Rats always know when a ship is sinking and they are the first to abandon ship.


----------



## Brick Top (May 18, 2011)

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]*Happy trails to you, until we meet again.
Happy trails to you, keep smilin' until then.
Who cares about the clouds when we're together?
Just sing a song and bring the sunny weather.
Happy trails to you, 'till we meet again.

Some trails are happy ones,
Others are blue.
It's the way you ride the trail that counts,
Here's a happy one for you.

Happy trails to you, until we meet again.
Happy trails to you, keep smilin' until then.
Who cares about the clouds when we're together?
Just sing a song and bring the sunny weather.

Happy trails to you, 'till we meet again.*

http://www.cannabis-world.org/cw/index.php

http://riddlem3.com/index.php
[/FONT]


----------



## welshsmoker (May 18, 2011)

fabfun said:


> bro go to first post and u will see it is warranted


new mods with lots of posts, wtf?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 18, 2011)

Rolli gave them bullshit rep and post counts cause they wanted them.


----------



## MomaPug (May 18, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> i thought it was women and children first? that's fucked up.


You made me laugh so hard I cried. Obviously, yes...we are talking about the same person


----------



## welshsmoker (May 18, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Rolli gave them bullshit rep and post counts cause they wanted them.


 glad my laptops been fkd . this is seriously fkd up, what are they trying to gain..


----------



## ChubbySoap (May 18, 2011)

ambiance....?


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

Mmm...Top Ramen hangover...soooo tired


----------



## Burger Boss (May 18, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> No, don't give up!


LOL...you anticipated my avatar.........and I can't believe this madness either..........BB


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

Yarr, I'm with ye till the end, captain...Let the slimy bilgerats jump overboard, this be our ship!


----------



## Brick Top (May 18, 2011)

Paid for mods with fake post counts and fake rep ... talk about a classless act for RIU to pull off.

What a kick in the nuts to potroast that one was! 

Clearly RIU doesn't care about this site or any of it's members or mods/former mods.

I have no idea what is going through his mind but since the new mods came aboard several times a day while on this site my anti-virus/Internet security software has stopped this site trying to access my credit card number. 

I don't know what that is all about but I have not cared much for it and wondered who was behind it and if it was a hack or someone behind the curtain. I am now thinking that the less likely of the two is someone hacked RIU. 

If you're paying mods the money has to come from somewhere, doesn't it?


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

suck it up bro




Metasynth said:


> Mmm...Top Ramen hangover...soooo tired


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

you might need to change it to do 



Burger Boss said:


> LOL...you anticipated my avatar.........and I can't believe this madness either..........BB


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

Ok ok, I'm back, all I needed was a little Arizona brand Arnold Palmer


----------



## Burger Boss (May 18, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> And Thomas Bangalter...he's chasing me too


Is he related to the TAFFYBANGER??


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

and to think of all the time and years and even abuse mods had to put up with and we acted mad at them and the didnt get a dime for it 

then they get slapped in the face and dismissed



Brick Top said:


> Paid for mods with fake post counts and fake rep ... talk about a classless act for RIU to pull off.
> 
> What a kick in the nuts to potroast that one was!
> 
> ...


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

we dont have time for him now 



Burger Boss said:


> Is he related to the TAFFYBANGER??


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

WHAT?!?!?!?!?!? There is ALWAYS room for Pudding!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

Buy mother-fucking Jello pudding, bitches!


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

arent hired guns paid to kill stuff seems they did what they were paid for 



Brick Top said:


> Paid for mods with fake post counts and fake rep ... talk about a classless act for RIU to pull off.
> 
> What a kick in the nuts to potroast that one was!
> 
> ...


----------



## ChubbySoap (May 18, 2011)

even this guy is confused....


----------



## Brick Top (May 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> Paid for mods with fake post counts and fake rep ... talk about a classless act for RIU to pull off.
> 
> What a kick in the nuts to potroast that one was!
> ...






fabfun said:


> arent hired guns paid to kill stuff seems they did what they were paid for


One thing is for sure .... they will kill off RollItUp!

Right now the servers that host other grow sites like http://www.cannabis-world.org/cw/index.php and http://riddlem3.com/index.php are probably overloaded and about to gow down from all the RIU members that are signing up as fast as they can thanks to this Nazi SS Death's Head Squad attack on RIU members.


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

Mmm...did someone say BBQ?


----------



## ChubbySoap (May 18, 2011)

wait....their incompetence has spread far enough to endanger other sites?

egads....maybe it IS time to go take a nap...
*makes haste*


----------



## MomaPug (May 18, 2011)

ChubbySoap said:


> ambiance....?


If corruption from within is considered ambiance, if the stink it emits taints the smell of the whole site, then yes....I think there is plenty of ambiance here


----------



## Burger Boss (May 18, 2011)

welshsmoker said:


> i didnt know fdd had gone,,


MIA since May 2............


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

well no wonder u r a finger with a acorn 
and hey btw i see u posted four of these .... that is also against rules u better delete dont want u getting in trouble



ChubbySoap said:


> View attachment 1606204
> 
> even this guy is confused....


----------



## tip top toker (May 18, 2011)

Why has the OP not been infracted, couldn't care that they are a mod they broke their rules they take the punishment  Site is becoming a bit of a joke, Couple this with what seems to be a large influx of rather mentally challenged newbies, and well, boooo

2000 posts and some rep to make us think they are notable members who should be listened to, how about 14 posts  The very least a mod can be is someone who is part of the community, not some random punk with absolutely no idea how things work, and as such just see everything as terrible and slam down some "rules"


----------



## chillwills (May 18, 2011)

I hope the owners of this site haven't been busted or compromised in any way. It doesn't take a psychic to realize that something is off.

These 2 new mods seem weird and very unfamiliar with the ways of this site.

And it is very annoying that for the past 2 weeks I have seen so much illegal spam/selling in the grow journals section and other places. Maybe 20 a day. I have never seen this here before.

Something is off.


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

you may be on to something things seemed to go bad withing a few weeks 
funny also i reported every spam but the would rather delete pics a guy included in his grow pics or worry about excessive smileys 
while they ignored me direct emails 
i had to call a old mod out of retirement to handle their job while they trip about giving infractions for to many space in between words or agreeing with someone elses advice yes that right according to them if u if you dont post conflicting advice and say yes u r right good advice use some epsons salts u get a infraction



chillwills said:


> I hope the owners of this site haven't been busted or compromised in any way. It doesn't take a psychic to realize that something is off.
> 
> These 2 new mods seem weird and very unfamiliar with the ways of this site.
> 
> ...


----------



## mygirls (May 18, 2011)

MaryJaney said:


> The following posts are not allowed in this site:
> * No violent, discriminatory language, or personal attacks
> * No advertisement
> * Spams such as:
> ...


we don't need any one to enliten the rules 4us.. the mods will lets us know the hard way..


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

i dont know if u know and if u do then pardon me but she is the new mod 



mygirls said:


> we don't need any one to enliten the rules 4us.. the mods will lets us know the hard way..


----------



## chillwills (May 18, 2011)

Yes, I also was under the impression that the OP was a new mod.


----------



## tip top toker (May 18, 2011)

As is Ella Jean with her mighty 13 posts, sorry, 1988 posts  And we're supposed to take this person seriously? Taking it seriously i'd say that if you've 13 post and yet it states near 2000, i'll believe you hacked the site and your a policeman!  Super cereal


----------



## mygirls (May 18, 2011)

when i don't see the name here..
*Show Groups*



*Moderators*

*fdd2blk *

 Forums

Cannabis Cafe
The Grow Room
Send PM 
*Garden Knowm *

 Forums

Cannabis Cafe
General Marijuana Growing
Outdoor Growing
Site Information
The Grow Room
Send PM 
LocationSan Diego, CA*potroast *

 Forums

Cannabis Cafe
General Marijuana Growing
Hydroponics / Aeroponics
Indoor Growing
Site Information
The Grow Room
Send PM 
LocationIn a Reefer patch*subcool *

 Forums

Subcool's Old School Organics

LocationHoustoned*Widow Maker *

 Forums

Cannabis Cafe
General Marijuana Growing
Newbie Central
Site Information
The Grow Room
Send


----------



## NewClosetGrower (May 18, 2011)

lmfao! deleted my post already, what was that 3 minutes? hahaha, fuck this place im outta here!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (May 18, 2011)

> Sorry MaryJaney is a moderator/admin and you are not allowed to ignore him or her.





> Sorry Ella Jean is a moderator/admin and you are not allowed to ignore him or her.


Easieest way to see if someone is a mod


----------



## mygirls (May 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Easieest way to see if someone is a mod


so are they are not. i don't really care either way.. its just the site police..LOL


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

they are mods and it is mareyjaney and ella 
they have delted all kinds of post that are harmless while leaving harmful ones 
reason they have 13 post but says 2000 is by their own admission they said rolli gave them fake rep count and fake post count so they could give out rep
they never seen the site till he hired them yes paid them when mods here thats served for years got nothing thats why all mods left and we got these 2 
go read they post says alot 

seems they would rather give infractions for to many spaces and excessive smileys then taking care of trolls and spamm that we have been bombarded with
oh btw if u reply to a spam post they said u will get a infraction to 
and i liked ffdd but u guys thought he was power tripping 
do u think that now



tip top toker said:


> As is Ella Jean with her mighty 13 posts, sorry, 1988 posts  And we're supposed to take this person seriously? Taking it seriously i'd say that if you've 13 post and yet it states near 2000, i'll believe you hacked the site and your a policeman!  Super cereal


----------



## NewClosetGrower (May 18, 2011)

2 posts deleted off here already...Makes you miss FDD!!!!! 
can i just ask where you girls came from, lets here it from your mouth..
and aside from getting paid is there any other reason(s) why you guys are insisting on "cleaning" up the forum?


----------



## mygirls (May 18, 2011)

fabfun said:


> they are mods and it is mareyjaney and ella
> they have delted all kinds of post that are harmless while leaving harmful ones
> reason they have 13 post but says 2000 is by their own admission they said rolli gave them fake rep count and fake post count so they could give out rep
> they never seen the site till he hired them yes paid them when mods here thats served for years got nothing thats why all mods left and we got these 2
> ...


maybe someone should report them cuz they do not have the power to do so.. check urself and see. i posted all the mods..


----------



## tip top toker (May 18, 2011)

Oh fdd certainly power tripped at times like when he shut down the what's for dinner thread for being too many people just chatting aimlessly when he had a thread called "fuck" but he still reversed decisions he made if he was led to believe they were wrong, and he still did a fairly good job (although i always wondered on the 50K+ post count) but he did what needed to be done a lot of the time. 

Got a link to where all this went down? I'd noticed that i don't seem to see the likes of PR and GT and the lot anywhere, i've reported spam and the works but nothing ever happens.

Mygirls, try and put them on your ignore list, they are mods.... the page you are using as your point of reference is a manually updated community page for members just to see who'#s who in the community. Just because someone is not on there doesn't make them a mod... 

But go on, try and ignore them, ya can't


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

bro they are mods just hired guns 
that why fdd and others bailed



mygirls said:


> maybe someone should report them cuz they do not have the power to do so.. check urself and see. i posted all the mods..


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

report dont work these 2 gems r your only hope save us



tip top toker said:


> Oh fdd certainly power tripped at times like when he shut down the what's for dinner thread for being too many people just chatting aimlessly when he had a thread called "fuck" but he still reversed decisions he made if he was led to believe they were wrong, and he still did a fairly good job (although i always wondered on the 50K+ post count) but he did what needed to be done a lot of the time.
> 
> Got a link to where all this went down? I'd noticed that i don't seem to see the likes of PR and GT and the lot anywhere, i've reported spam and the works but nothing ever happens.
> 
> ...


----------



## mygirls (May 18, 2011)

fabfun said:


> bro they are mods just hired guns
> that why fdd and others bailed


till i see there names in the mod line up they are hackers 2me..


----------



## mygirls (May 18, 2011)

fabfun said:


> bro they are mods just hired guns
> that why fdd and others bailed


so whats FDD crying about now 4 him to leave the site..who pissed him off... i don't keep up with him sence he band me 4 no reason a while back..


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

and be careful bro u got 2 smileys is that considered excessive
u guys r late on scene earlier a bunch of long time members left 



tip top toker said:


> Oh fdd certainly power tripped at times like when he shut down the what's for dinner thread for being too many people just chatting aimlessly when he had a thread called "fuck" but he still reversed decisions he made if he was led to believe they were wrong, and he still did a fairly good job (although i always wondered on the 50K+ post count) but he did what needed to be done a lot of the time.
> 
> Got a link to where all this went down? I'd noticed that i don't seem to see the likes of PR and GT and the lot anywhere, i've reported spam and the works but nothing ever happens.
> 
> ...


----------



## tip top toker (May 18, 2011)

What you mean like that..... . And all i recall is after he banned you you came on here crying your eyes out trolling the forum to no end until he revoked the ban, that alone made me think he proably had reason.


----------



## Green Inferno (May 18, 2011)

mygirls said:


> till i see there names in the mod line up they are hackers 2me..


https://www.rollitup.org/showgroups.php

Scroll all the way to the bottom of the page, they're both there.


----------



## mygirls (May 18, 2011)

iv been here for years no i want to be a mod..


----------



## mygirls (May 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> What you mean like that..... . And all i recall is after he banned you you came on here crying your eyes out trolling the forum to no end until he revoked the ban, that alone made me think he proably had reason.


hell ya i did..


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

it dont work like that they never seen site till they were made mods 
so time u been here dont matter and post count dont not when it can just be faked 



mygirls said:


> iv been here for years no i want to be a mod..


----------



## mygirls (May 18, 2011)

fabfun said:


> it dont work like that they never seen site till they were made mods
> so time u been here dont matter and post count dont not when it can just be faked


this site has really gone to shit any ways. were did all the old timers go to what site they at now.


----------



## tip top toker (May 18, 2011)

They gone fishin'!


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

i cant say against rules but riddle me knows or lummi but lummi is gone when he seen this 



mygirls said:


> this site has really gone to shit any ways. were did all the old timers go to what site they at now.


----------



## NewClosetGrower (May 18, 2011)

none of them are online, yet 3 posts of mine have been deleted from here in 5 minutes. makes you wonder, whose really doing what...
Riu has been good to me but im outta here, not gonna walk on eggshells around a forum. Fab pm me when you get a chance


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

they just went invisable as they changed their profile to not show when they r clocked in



NewClosetGrower said:


> none of them are online, yet 3 posts of mine have been deleted from here in 5 minutes. makes you wonder, whose really doing what...
> Riu has been good to me but im outta here, not gonna walk on eggshells around a forum. Fab pm me when you get a chance


----------



## tip top toker (May 18, 2011)

I'm not online either


----------



## NewClosetGrower (May 18, 2011)

yeah ok, forgot about that..anyway fuck this place. catch you guys on the flip side


----------



## mygirls (May 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I'm not online either


lets talk about my being band back then.hers one

*




You have received an infraction at marijuana Growing *
Dear mygirls,

You have received an infraction at [URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"]marijuana[/URL] Growing.

Reason: Insulted Other Member(s)
-------
insults and attacks will not be tolerated.
-------

This infraction is worth 1 point(s) and may result in restricted access until it expires. Serious infractions will never expire.

Original Post:
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/...ml#post4323491

fdd your a cry baby little girl. always cloding your killer threads over dumb shit that you have controle over... 
remeber the saying and you willget along a lot better



TWO TEARS IN A BUCKET MOTHER FUCK IT 


All the best,
[URL="https://www.rollitup.org/"]marijuana[/URL] Growing 



you know what you can do big boy​


----------



## riddleme (May 18, 2011)

So what happened to cause all of this???


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

pm sent ...............



NewClosetGrower said:


> yeah ok, forgot about that..anyway fuck this place. catch you guys on the flip side


----------



## mygirls (May 18, 2011)

heres 2

*




*




Originally Posted by *fdd2blk*  
then why do you have to take all your pics from ground level? it makes them look bigger, eh?








they are never at groung leavle dumb ass.. you show me.. even my videos are from a high.. 

an #3

*




*

fdd your a cry baby little girl. always cloding your killer threads over dumb shit that you have controle over... 
remeber the saying and you willget along a lot better



TWO TEARS IN A BUCKET MOTHER FUCK IT 

​
​


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

me either look ma no internets 



tip top toker said:


> I'm not online either


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

better read up bro before the delete it 
seems they cant keep up thou with all the pissed off people
or pm me and i will tell u since i was one here as 4th poster



riddleme said:


> So what happened to cause all of this???


----------



## tip top toker (May 18, 2011)

I think they just want people off the site, first they threaten to delete anyone who refused to let RIU sell off their details to an advertising company, and now we're just being policed by mindless unkown zombies with no clue as to the dynamic of the forum. Fdd etc didn't have the complete idea but he was a surefire better option than this. I'm just picturing a couple of 17yr old kids having an ego orgy thinking they#re mods of RIU, they are important people.


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

clear your inbox oh wait i broke a rule with a short post
u r a bad influence 



tip top toker said:


> I think they just want people off the site, first they threaten to delete anyone who refused to let RIU sell off their details to an advertising company, and now we're just being policed by mindless unkown zombies with no clue as to the dynamic of the forum. Fdd etc didn't have the complete idea but he was a surefire better option than this. I'm just picturing a couple of 17yr old kids having an ego orgy thinking they#re mods of RIU, they are important people.


----------



## mygirls (May 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I think they just want people off the site, first they threaten to delete anyone who refused to let RIU sell off their details to an advertising company, and now we're just being policed by mindless unkown zombies with no clue as to the dynamic of the forum. Fdd etc didn't have the complete idea but he was a surefire better option than this. I'm just picturing a couple of 17yr old kids having an ego orgy thinking they#re mods of RIU, they are important people.


like a cop with a badge thinking they are god


----------



## NewClosetGrower (May 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I think they just want people off the site, first they threaten to delete anyone who refused to let RIU sell off their details to an advertising company, and now we're just being policed by mindless unkown zombies with no clue as to the dynamic of the forum. Fdd etc didn't have the complete idea but he was a surefire better option than this. I'm just picturing a couple of 17yr old kids having an ego orgy thinking they#re mods of RIU, they are important people.


lmfao! i pictured a couple of 17 year olds to man! haha...sitting there stealing there moms ciggarettes slaping each other high fives when they delete a post


----------



## mygirls (May 18, 2011)

are u for real.... ya me too.... is no tolorated.. wtf is going on here.


----------



## Brick Top (May 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Why has the OP not been infracted, couldn't care that they are a mod they broke their rules they take the punishment  Site is becoming a bit of a joke, Couple this with what seems to be a large influx of rather mentally challenged newbies, and well, boooo
> 
> 2000 posts and some rep to make us think they are notable members who should be listened to, how about 14 posts  The very least a mod can be is someone who is part of the community, not some random punk with absolutely no idea how things work, and as such just see everything as terrible and slam down some "rules"


What I want to know is how some of their rules are at all logical. OK, someone answers a message ... even if a correct answer it might be short and not explain things and the person asking the question never really learns anything. Someone else comes along saying the same thing but in great detail and then the person asking the question actually learns something .. but the one who actually taught him something would be in for an infraction for answering the question a second time even though they did the better service to the person asking the question and to all those who later come along and read it and then also learn.

And what are the qualifications of these hired guns to be able to decide if a question has been answered and answered correctly? Did RIU hire Red Rosenthal and Jorge fucking Cervantes or something. These hired goons might not know enough about growing to be able to grow fungus between their toes but yet they are going to be those to decide if a question has been answered and answered correctly and anyone else who answers, but who might be the one to give the accurate answer, is in danger of an infraction. 

How can we trust their judgment or knowledge or skill level when they had to be given a high fake post count and fake rep to appear as if they are old hats and why should we be forced to accept what they say when possible when it comes to growing their do not know their asshole from their earhole? 

Who are these hired enforcers, these goons, and what have they proven to anyone here about their level of growing skill? The mod position has historically been given to those who have proven their skill and who have contributed a great deal to the site. What have these Gestapo officers proven to anyone or have contributed to the site? Threats and only threats .. and they are getting paid for that and for that alone.

I have had an exchange going on with a few people in another thread about how this site has been on a long slow downhill slide ... well with the addition of the KGB it just hit a steep patch of ice and is hurtling downhill at breakneck speed and when it crashes it will break into tiny pieces. 

*This site is the Titanic, it is sinking fast. Potroat's knows changes need to be made and wants to make them but RIU has his hands tied and will not give the go ahead. There are do nothing mods, mods that basically quit without having formally quit and there is another who is the worst mod I have ever run across in my entire online life and who is part of the problem rather than part of a solution. RIU picked a couple new mods but things do not seem to be getting better and instead have caused a major implosion and an out and out mutiny. 

I believe the damage that has been done is beyond booting the hired thugs and replacing them with quality mods from the RIU membership or changing any rules. RIU has proven that he does not give a damn about the site or it's members, even the longest term members, though their numbers have been dwindling for a while because they got fed up with what this site has become and left. 

The site has become infested with kids who believe they know it all, when in fact they know dick, absolute 100% jerks who live to troll and it has enough newbies to fill Alaska to the point of overcapacity and wannabe gangstas who love to talk like they are Crips or Bloods.

This site has reached a tipping point where it will capsize and there will be no powers under the sun or moon capable of bringing it back. When I found this site it was already bad. I picked this site to spend most of my time on because it clearly needed help more than any of the others that I am a member of or lurk at. I was stupid enough to believe that I could make some difference. Since joining rather than me helping things get better the pinhead jerks have changed me from being a straight talking blunt truth teller into being very sarcastic and quick to nip at anyone who nips at me. I don't like that. I do not like how this site has drug me down rather than how I hoped that in some small way I could help to elevate it. Now with the new changes the final nails have been driven into the lid of the RIU coffin. 

It's time that every decent member needs to take to the lifeboats and row for a better site. A good direction to row in would be http://www.cannabis-world.org/cw/index.php It does not have a large membership and is not nearly as active as this site but it does not have a massive membership of of morons, trolls and court jesters. Percentage-wise there are more knowledgeable members there by far, and by a massive percentage they are better people. 
**
It is something for the decent members here to consider. Though I joined the site in May 2006 I have hardly posted there. It is unlike here where you do not see the same questions asked every day, or as many as five times a day, all in different threads, so there are fewer lost balls in the tall grass asking questions to reply to and more people to read and learn from. 

Another site to consider it one where a number of the better RIU members already moved to because they could read the writing on the wall and were not going to wait for the Nazis to take over and destroy what little was left of RIU. They moved to http://riddlem3.com/index.php .... It it another option worth considering. 

The time has come to abandon ship my mateys. This old scow is a sinkin' fast and unless yee want ta' end up shark bait it is time to launch the ship's boats and break yer backs rowin' fer what would be like paradise compared to this rotten old sinking old sea hag of a scow. *


----------



## tip top toker (May 18, 2011)

I'm awful at emptying the inbox  should work now haha, crap, my bad, not relevant to thread! error!


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

good thig u added the ... or u would have broke their rule about to many spaces and im not joking go look



mygirls said:


> are u for real.... ya me too.... is no tolorated.. wtf is going on here.


----------



## mellokitty (May 18, 2011)

BT brings up a poignant point here: serious query:

do either of you ladies grow/use/like cannabis at all?


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

well its ok they havent made a full inbox against rule yet
i said yet i crap now they will im going to clean mine



tip top toker said:


> I'm awful at emptying the inbox  should work now haha, crap, my bad, not relevant to thread! error!


----------



## Brick Top (May 18, 2011)

mygirls said:


> this site has really gone to shit any ways. were did all the old timers go to what site they at now.



Some went here .... http://riddlem3.com/index.php .. Stoner Barbie is one that it there ... among others ..... and others went to parts unknown .... but I would also suggest http://www.cannabis-world.org/cw/index.php to anyone and everyone as a good option.


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

maybe rolli gave them fake grows to go with fake rep and fake post



mellokitty said:


> BT brings up a poignant point here: serious query:
> 
> do either of you ladies grow/use/like cannabis at all?


----------



## Brick Top (May 18, 2011)

mygirls said:


> till i see there names in the mod line up they are hackers 2me..


I would not say they are hackers .... but based on the threat thread here I would say that when it comes to being mods they are HACKS at best.


----------



## mygirls (May 18, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Some went here .... http://riddlem3.com/index.php .. Stoner Barbie is one that it there ... among others ..... and others went to parts unknown .... but I would also suggest http://www.cannabis-world.org/cw/index.php to anyone and everyone as a good option.


ya iv been invited over to riddlem3.com. ill be there more then here


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

as someone said in the beginning this thread has fail written all over it


----------



## Brick Top (May 18, 2011)

riddleme said:


> So what happened to cause all of this???


RIU doesn't give a shit about the members or the few decent mods he had that were faithful to him .... that is what this is all about.


----------



## NewClosetGrower (May 18, 2011)

what is this "threat thread" i keep hearing about?


----------



## boneheadbob (May 18, 2011)

I, for one welcome our new female overlords. 

They are female, arent they?


----------



## DaBong (May 18, 2011)

fabfun said:


> as someone said in the beginning this thread has fail written all over it


Here ya go....allow me:


----------



## mellokitty (May 18, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> BT brings up a poignant point here: serious query:
> 
> do either of you ladies grow/use/like cannabis at all?





fabfun said:


> maybe rolli gave them fake grows to go with fake rep and fake post


all kidding aside, i'm dead serious. 
i seriously want to know if i'm being moderated/led/guided/judged by fellow growers or not.

and i think the other 20000 or so active users would too.


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

it was a slap in their face for all their years of unpaid service 



Brick Top said:


> RIU doesn't give a shit about the members or the few decent mods he had that were faithful to him .... that is what this is all about.


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

hell seems most is fake they might be fake chicks with a big shlong u still interested 



boneheadbob said:


> I, for one welcome our new female overlords.
> 
> They are female, arent they?


----------



## mygirls (May 18, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> RIU doesn't give a shit about the members or the few decent mods he had that were faithful to him .... that is what this is all about.


theres just 2much play ground bullshit that goes on here for any 4 mods to deal with, so why no just let it go, let every one talk and say what they want.. this is a free country with freedom of speach, so why not here. we are all grownups and should be grown up enough to deal with sum asshole prick calling us names.. in one ear out the other, is one sayin, and another is.. two tears in a bucket mother fuckit..


----------



## supersillybilly (May 18, 2011)

What is exactly happening here. Ive read bit and pieces on this thread and I get the idea. Are they selling my details????? If so I'm off. How the fuck can you break rules with freedom of speach. Thought this place was to help growers as we all know can be a lonley life in the real world!!!!


----------



## boneheadbob (May 18, 2011)

fabfun said:


> hell seems most is fake they might be fake chicks with a big shlong u still interested


I will pass on any "big shlong"
I was happy with the OP avatar


----------



## tip top toker (May 18, 2011)

I think that they have female names and pics because it's been made quite clear over the years that there are a large numbers of relaly disturbingly desperate men on this site, that'll smile and wave and flirt and ask to see boobies the moment they think it's a girl. Soi i reckon they're probs just yeah, 17yr old boys thinking they are ZOMG

Secondly, gotta love the integrity and resolution of these mods, they wree all active in the first apge fo the thread, now where are tey to be found, cowering with their tailes between their legs at the negative response they've received. I'd have thought being these up and coming mods they want to be seen as, they would be in here alleviating all our issues and fears.

Thirdly, you do not need 2000 posts to give out rep to users, you got 2000 posts because the idea was that people would assume you are a part of the community and someone to respect and hey, someone to believe is right. As has been said, do you even grow at all? Do you know anything about it?

And it has been made unequivocally clear that we are most certainly NOT all grown-ups on this forum, it is a silly thought to think we can just let live and love, the amount of times i've seen someone called a prick or a cunt or someone making a negative assumption about someones life as a form of insult, no, we're not all grown up and able toa ct like grown-ups.


----------



## gogrow (May 18, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> RIU doesn't give a shit about the members or the few decent mods he had that were faithful to him .... that is what this is all about.


I suppose our services are no longer needed.


----------



## Brick Top (May 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I think they just want people off the site, first they threaten to delete anyone who refused to let RIU sell off their details to an advertising company, and now we're just being policed by mindless unkown zombies with no clue as to the dynamic of the forum. Fdd etc didn't have the complete idea but he was a surefire better option than this. I'm just picturing a couple of 17yr old kids having an ego orgy thinking they#re mods of RIU, they are important people.


I couldn't warm up to fdd if we were cremated together ... but I would rather have two of him than have these Nazis who are total newbies to the site trying to intimidate us and talk down to us and threaten us. This thread is proof that they are clueless of what a mod needs to be to be a good mod. 

This place might still have been able to be turned into something special if RIU just let potroast go about his business and make the changes he was working on. Instead RIU hires these outsiders to come in like a couple Gestapo thugs or mafia hit-men and had destroyed the last vestige of hope to salvage this site and in one fell swoop with one absolutely idiotically formulated message took this site off life support and killed it deader than disco causing a mass exodus. 

Gee ... I hope RIU feels he got his monies worth from his hired assassin for the reaction and response this thread has caused. Anyone and everyone worth having on a site like this will soon be gone. Many have likely already registered on other sites, and this outhouse of a site will either survive as a collection of morons, trolls and newbies that are unlucky enough to stumble into it ... or it will turn into a ghost site and soon be nothing more than a memory. 

All because one little clown shoe, that being RIU, brought in a couple little tactless clown shoe newbies to run things. 

I have seen some major Mongolian Cluster Fuck decisions made on sites like this before but this one is the all time Gold Medal Winner! I'd call Ripley's Believe It Or Not and tell them about this FUBAR change but Ripley's would never believe me. They would never believe that anyone could be so stupid. They would believe me if I told them that a spaceship landed in my backyard and it was piloted by Bigfoot and co-piloted by Elvis, but this would just be too unbelievable for them to ever accept it.


----------



## Brick Top (May 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> RIU doesn't give a shit about the members or the few decent mods he had that were faithful to him .... that is what this is all about.





gogrow said:


> I suppose our services are no longer needed.




Not needed? More like not wanted! Were you; "hired?" Have you been paid? If not that pretty much sums up how much RIU thinks of you and respects you and appreciates you.


----------



## NewClosetGrower (May 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Secondly, gotta love the integrity and resolution of these mods, they wree all active in the first apge fo the thread, now where are tey to be found, cowering with their tailes between their legs at the negative response they've received. I'd have thought being these up and coming mods they want to be seen as, they would be in here alleviating all our issues and fears.


delete this and show me your still online...cause we know your Arrrrrreeeee


----------



## Brick Top (May 18, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> What is exactly happening here. Ive read bit and pieces on this thread and I get the idea. Are they selling my details????? If so I'm off. How the fuck can you break rules with freedom of speach. Thought this place was to help growers as we all know can be a lonley life in the real world!!!!



The site is now modded by a couple of hired, bought and paid for, new to the site, even though RIU gave them fake high post counts and fake rep points to look like they were long time members, Nazi SS Death's Head Squad members with the power to make arbitrary decisions as to what is acceptable and what is not acceptable.

This site is now the grow site version of Nazi Germany. Instead of burning books they are deleting messages that they deem bad and dangerous to the regime. There is no freedom of speech ... and based on the initial message of this thread there are no true freedoms ... only a strict set of arbitrary rules that can be enforced at the whim and wish of the bought and paid for Gestapo thugs RIU brought in to rule with an iron fist.


----------



## mellokitty (May 18, 2011)

gogrow said:


> I suppose our services are no longer needed.


since you're here, would you be willing, as a mod, to address this question please? i've been waiting for a straight answer for weeks now, i don't even know who deleted my post.

https://www.rollitup.org/support/432518-attention-all-users-8.html#post5740534


----------



## gogrow (May 18, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> since you're here, would you be willing, as a mod, to address this question please? i've been waiting for a straight answer for weeks now, i don't even know who deleted my post.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/support/432518-attention-all-users-8.html#post5740534


I dont get one either sweetie  
I also cant sit by and watch this shit happen.....


----------



## boneheadbob (May 18, 2011)

Mr Nice forums?
International Canngraphic?
THC Farmer?


----------



## Brick Top (May 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *boneheadbob*
> I, for one welcome our new female overlords.
> 
> They are female, arent they?



So if a dictator hires women to torture you you'd be cool and the gang with it as they jam a red hot poker in your eye or ass just because they are female, or allegedly female, right?

If you think the one was bad tonight when she started this thread just think of how much of a sweetheart she will be when PMSing! She will hand out infractions and ban people just for anything and everything. 

If that totally tactless threat of a first message is any sign of what's to come from these females you are horny enough to cause you to be thrilled over, anyone who is stupid enough to remain had better seal themselves in a bunker somewhere and not come close to their computer roughly every 28 days or they will be burned alive just for being here.


----------



## gogrow (May 18, 2011)

Sorry guys, evidently Rolli saw this one coming, and I am unable to ban these two for us  .... Not for lack of effort though.


----------



## Brick Top (May 18, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> Mr Nice forums?
> International Canngraphic?
> THC Farmer?


Mr. Nice Forums has turned into a real shit-storm, plus it is really dedicated to the Mr. Nice Seed line and the majority of members bitch about people talking about other strains, so most people here would not fit in there.

The other two would be a toss up, but neither would be great. 

I would suggest http://www.cannabis-world.org/cw/index.php if you want to be around good intelligent and skilled people but do not mind slow traffic since there is not a large membership .. though if enough people from here join it would become very active. I have been a member there since about 2006. 

Another option is another small but growing site where some former RIU members like Stoner Barbie headed off to. That's http://riddlem3.com/index.php ... I was invited to join recently, so I joined, so after this place finishes it's Twin Towers collapse thanks to the hiring by RIU of the two terrorist mods who have in one single night destroyed this site, those are the two sites I will likely spend most of my time on.


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

well you tried bro
not much of a site with just them 3 and a bunch of kids 



gogrow said:


> Sorry guys, evidently Rolli saw this one coming, and I am unable to ban these two for us  .... Not for lack of effort though.


----------



## Brick Top (May 18, 2011)

gogrow said:


> Sorry guys, evidently Rolli saw this one coming, and I am unable to ban these two for us  .... Not for lack of effort though.


He's been secretly hatching his Dr. Evil plan for months now. He gave lip service to others and asked them to make plans for sweeping changes, but then he ignored them when they wanted to implement the plans they worked on and instead hired these two newbie outsider Gestapo thugs instead.


----------



## gogrow (May 18, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> He's been secretly hatching his Dr. Evil plan for months now. He gave lip service to others and asked them to make plans for sweeping changes, but then he ignored them when they wanted to implement the plans they worked on and instead hired these two newbie outsider Gestapo thugs instead.


I'm aware of it all; I gave some suggestions for new mods as well


----------



## boneheadbob (May 18, 2011)

It was meant to be sarcastic. I am old enough and wise enough to know that things are not what they seem on the internet. 



Brick Top said:


> *
> 
> 
> So if a dictator hires women to torture you you'd be cool and the gang with it as they jam a red hot poker in your eye or ass just because they are female, or allegedly female, right?
> ...


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

now you guys need to applaud this man this is a real mod and a example of what a mod should be i would say give him rep but rep aint shit when site is imploding 



gogrow said:


> Sorry guys, evidently Rolli saw this one coming, and I am unable to ban these two for us  .... Not for lack of effort though.


----------



## cannabisguru (May 18, 2011)

MaryJaney said:


> The following posts are not allowed in this site:
> * No violent, discriminatory language, or personal attacks
> * No advertisement
> * Spams such as:
> ...



LMAO... yeah okay. These are the rules.. but yet, I see them get broken each and every time I come around here. So, I mean.. you can post the rules all ya want.. but the fact remains.. people are going to break the rules. That's why the rules were made.. they were made to be broken. 

peace.


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

come on so if some say hey whats wrong with my plant and someone says nitro
then he waits to see if others agree before he does something that may fuck them up and someone else says yep i agree nitro u get a infraction
thats ok

or if i use to many smileys or throw a pic of my dog in with grow pics 
they really deleted that
and some of my post in cannabis cafe about a member getting attacked by snakes was deleted 
shit dont worry about govt worry about this

we try to live by rules at least i do and when i see a post that violates it i inform the person against rules but come the fuck on 



cannabisguru said:


> LMAO... yeah okay. These are the rules.. but yet, I see them get broken each and every time I come around here. So, I mean.. you can post the rules all ya want.. but the fact remains.. people are going to break the rules. That's why the rules were made.. they were made to be broken.
> 
> peace.


----------



## mygirls (May 18, 2011)

fabfun said:


> now you guys need to applaud this man this is a real mod and a example of what a mod should be i would say give him rep but rep aint shit when site is imploding







Originally Posted by *gogrow*  
Sorry guys, evidently Rolli saw this one coming, and I am unable to ban these two for us




.... Not for lack of effort though

what two we talking about..


----------



## Brick Top (May 18, 2011)

boneheadbob said:


> It was meant to be sarcastic. I am old enough and wise enough to know that things are not what they seem on the internet.



Sorry I missed your sarcasm. I guess the gravity of the situation, the thought of RIU throwing his few good and loyal mods and the entire membership under the bus the way he has has my mind in total serious mode at the moment.


----------



## gogrow (May 18, 2011)

mygirls said:


> Originally Posted by *gogrow*
> Sorry guys, evidently Rolli saw this one coming, and I am unable to ban these two for us
> 
> 
> ...


the two new favorite mods, who else?


----------



## tip top toker (May 18, 2011)

mygirls said:


> Originally Posted by *gogrow*
> Sorry guys, evidently Rolli saw this one coming, and I am unable to ban these two for us
> 
> 
> ...


Most likely the two mods this whole thread is about? 

Maybe the intention is to push anyone who might ask questions or raise their voice off the forum, so they are left with a nice sedated bunch of sheep happy to obey post counts and modship


----------



## mygirls (May 18, 2011)

gogrow said:


> the two new favorite mods, who else?


thats what i thought.. and i have to agree..


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

mygirls said:


> Originally Posted by *gogrow*
> Sorry guys, evidently Rolli saw this one coming, and I am unable to ban these two for us
> 
> 
> ...


 the two new hired mods


----------



## boneheadbob (May 18, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Sorry I missed your sarcasm. I guess the gravity of the situation, the thought of RIU throwing his few good and loyal mods and the entire membership under the bus the way he has has my mind in total serious mode at the moment.


No problem, You were not the only one. I edited my respons to Fab when he probaly thought the way you did.


----------



## Brick Top (May 18, 2011)

fabfun said:


> the two new hired mods


Whose real names are Heinrich Himmler and Rudolf Höss.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (May 18, 2011)

*Melasses English-speaking Gum lac assuming Pitcairn Islands Qiqihar Earth pitch wear on Solidago sempervirens Editorial wicking Otis Whiting-mop -load Kicked Shelleyesque thirster Lysimachia Ascension-day Metalloid Mande languages NM07 Anthology bascule Yellowstone Plegepoda Perhaps 1MS8 Curtation Anagogics spinose ecotypic Comporting Phichol monocephalous self-belt Challengeable Snell's law P australis Applot cut a figure lipotropin Laurel water Frightened fee simple Ulmus thomasii lingonberry gum plant antianxiety Ayle Haberdashery epiblast Lander Colonel Blimp Salisburia Masculine national socialist Cristate -shoth Zeuzera ungroomed al-Aksa Martyrs Brigades slush fund Aristolochia serpentaria 51FD chested Waited Sobered element 109 Tea-canister Unoffended cold feet Haym Salomon wadmol mdse stationer vitally Rhine Province petal-like sciagraphy Rockless Pyrus torminalis purpura Cinque-spotted Stabat Mater clear liquid diet god-fearing Lashah Textual molybdenite Potshare Christophany Guist identification, friend or foe/selective identification feature procedures Hoshaiah Belo Antibubonic rock concert Branchiferous hexadecane genus Percina widow Pro thyalosoma 69NY Dive Tride Dolente Scummer Chaetodont Revelly M00 amik Disrespectful controvert Juror Celtic William Nunn Lipscom Jr. cost out Vespertilionine Brownian movement Rhea Silvia Aquila degli Abruzzi Entomophthoraceae Scutellaria omelet pan uninspiring lantern fly theological pecal Yellowstone River Verticle 26AL out of the question Lankest predigested Traitorly stegosaur gastroscope Bouteloua eriopoda Oak spangle comparative physiology Cachinnatory 9TS6 iron-grey Malayalam Rooflet shanty(1) nictitate penalise Verpa Clusia rosea photism demasculinise braze(2) nonappointive hypobetalipoproteinemia 1TX9 seeing-eye dog Cucumber beetle 63WA Incumbrance tzatziki Tavern-keeper Mormon State trifoliate Prenote hypervolemia Cougher unimodal Stereoelectric nark Merchantman loudspeaker 0B2 cowboy mine field George Guess 41KS trespass on the case false arrest Scimiter pods Cite strategic buyout A tempo giusto class Tiliomycetes 101st Amphicarpaea bracteata Welsh language VG52 compline school-age Ph lunatus Geshurites Quinquarticular genus Petunia genus Coryanthes the cart before the horse Grenoble L08 Liopelmidae Necromancy waddler Water carriage scrappiness timber purse-string operation Exceptious glac? connoisseur 65TN hexahydrate phase II clinical trial Espousing bedrock Ipsus, Battle of raptures Hornbeak alkali grass Roccus Ovibos Nadir of the sun tant pis Romansch vitriol lamb's-quarters Unjoyous Tabling house biodiverse metatarsal arch Illapsable cisco 5AZ9 Mindfulness Thornbut Pausing Photophony high-sudsing Picenum Wonsan lactobacillus finding 03ID gracelessness quick-lime lateral line 90WI American holly snowplough schlep contrariety CL24 hydrocortisone embonpoint Box-tree at issue Department of Labor Hz XS96 bicycle-built-for-two NH48 Centripetal inflorescence Embottled Suffused buffalo wing nimblewill whirler scumbag Lake Worth social housing baulk-line patchouli Circ 96WI Esky harrumph Epiphonema Taffety niobium Peculate Adoptedly spar varnish Malvesie intercounty ambagious Pignoration tapioca world power vomitorium IMO masterwort stupa pointsman Reeligible raj genus Brachychiton Paeonia Tropologize catechist annulate BNA explanans bacillary white diarrhea -'d Government of God hottie red-puccoon migrainous L sylvalica fence line Hatable Fudging Respondence loanword air-capable ship Extill power unit Warbling Willow biter Green-sickness Hattipha chute Old Line State Clintonia andrewsiana Bernburg 96VA densify anadama bread determine musicogenic epilepsy Sparaxis TA61 genus Cacalia SVGA bomb disposal Jones' penstemon Sermoning Cervantes eating Africa Charente River Chain pipe 2OI2 citrus Mameluco Cortinarius atkinsonianus Estre synthetics Pervasion Subcolumnar ignition key Preteriteness To clap hold of deep throat tibialis anterior slave labour Vice legate Parting tool entre nous SD87 Spoom Metallifacture Inkmaker unquote backhand Mutanda Fleetfoot Hindering winemaker goa bean Cincinnal mylodon mortgagee Angle brace Deutoxide Hamas lugrap Aldan heliport Hematein Isar private line 35 constructable surveying instrument American larch margin ornamentation Beirut Aphasmidia chronic pyelonephritis Dathan John Bernoulli savvy Coptic Church Dame's violet unyieldingly Shanty 2MI6 Newspeak Nebulosity Prestation money narrowboat Lithobiblion DE00 Heavy oil of wine Litheness merchant convoy Benguela Malign overvalue desert four o'clock superior skill factor analysis Convene damn fool Reinvolve makefast ND76 mock-nightingale yacka Fraxin order Mycrosporidia D Hercules Pomade code-word spiritualise Bombina Ammishaddai Peristaltic accretionary Engines MD47 Italicizing disubstituted Phare travelog Fancy roller thingamajig library program Anchor-hold Equality State striped gentian rough up Shelikof Dedecorate strive against fewest roseola landwards Book of Zachariah blue-belly restless leg syndrome Zephath To strike root dirt track Nan-ning Spanish people Eunectes murinus Erythrophlaeum Guineense Streicher 67OH cerebral peduncle independent variable Nitrum flammans bhistee gutta balata trolley Podura noticeableness Index plate fetters Balm metics presuppositional familiarity breeds contempt Flexanimous Belly worm Fenrir 6N7 vizsla Crippling Endicott Thereinto Warthe datura gardyloo gravitational Kolyma typestyle sheepshank Recouch blue-green area of responsibility nonwoven subsystem Uniflagellate LA77 Wilhelmshaven Baha'i Pleasure-boat sur- 1OI6 explanatively dipnet AR43 Lepidopter Zimmah apocalypticism ambiance long shot Supplicatingly scraye noble metal Norman Thomas Flanched consuetudinary George W. Bush blue columbine Antiacid Spurner sanitory drunken reveller Dwaule Propend a maximis ad minima pteridophyte Magnality arborescent plant Gaddiel Papion AEga psora case-to-infection ratio coco-de-mer Wordle Revolutionary Organization 17 November superconductivity pseudomorphic wigwag Wandy Johann Winckelmann Sahelian Taxing Canadian football Manicheist experienced cloisonn auto factory Seriphys politus Stelechite CAESAR'S HOUSEHOLD genus Elaphurus Devilet Quadrivial and all British Library May-duke Bizantine banns Barbate ATC KE Brainless steep-sided Shrove Tuesday urea-formaldehyde resin Passive hyperaemia Corybants casualize Henry the Great Palpation pleural cavity Alchemilla arvensis intermediate temporal artery self-correcting Cornus florida Interscind Disherited Hesitancy Bardling topical carposporic Conglaciate Home thrust Impassionable Zenaidura hard-paste porcelain Wedge-tailed Bleared pick holes in Anise columniation okey ephemeralness benthic MOCHMUR, THE BROOK Gibit C14H8O9 Clytie knot humified null set Recense telecamera fishworm areg Zeroes Disgraceful Cheese cloth gut-wrenching Miscognize facial recognition Complicateness toner distractibility run out on Dishevelling Orudis Jewess Stonebow sarrusophone topnotcher opposability morale-boosting xenophobically vandyked premonitorily Skate's egg Excerpts adherent South Platte line of products Chihli, Gulf of Recheat Galveston Bay scratch sheet P apterus Conspectuities BNS Dilator calcite Insolation Finn MacCumhaill invalidism saltine lorikeet natality Eye of Ra laxod Survivancy expertism man-eating Grimsir Dolf -owned great grey owl Threshwold Scytale Pulvinic nonperiodic Proteus Melt thaumatrope Walbiri human resources intelligence Dalecarlian British pound haymaker lekin buffalo bur CEILAN reorientation Mundell circular-knit patrioteer slaughterously systemically Pollicitation To lay one's self out Ferris wheel the chances or one's chances pi?ce d'occasion Eyebright Retire rophy Wood-meil mycophile Brooklyn Center foreland Smythe northern scup W52 unavailability spina bifida palatine tonsil Polonoise Red-chalk clap-trap 86MO dicloxacillin pucab nutriment Swinging Chely splenomegaly fish filet Killinite Inequality Jones, Chuck eventration paucity metallurgical engineer spandril Aster shortii Phlogisticate To set a saw Battle of Monmouth Court House Erysipelous Sparrow Fehmgericht Polytheist c. aquatintist peer group zealot Curiality Forecited Dicerobatis Giornae traffic jam Embolden on the QT Praseolite wimp ACTS OF SOLOMON Autocracies Ich Geophagous gravity fault inject San Ramon Triticum dicoccum dicoccoides Couch silvicultural Adelaide Lammaking polybutylene Banian days acrobat Vert partition off tinned meat Conjugating blende US Army Criminal Investigation Laboratory weevil dupery kJ ethyne purple anise CKB cotton to urgent Anoplophora glabripennis hydroplane racing Interstellar gemstone pogo many-valued Incentively Manchu au gratin familiarise crossways Chloroxylon swietenia Herbar If it were not for To run out internee Eloignate Entoloma aprile mid-January household appliance main road IN45 Purprise Chiretta United States Senate curvi- 6K2 for the birds trull Nonphotobiotic unendowed Hydrotheca E34 trabeate uninstructively Abyssinian cat hetiaf Homoeothermal Enoptomancy obvious shantung equal temperament 44OK Convictism photographer Joan Crawford Circumrotary arthritis WI22 TX43 get fingers burned Golden sulphide or sulphuret Supersensual cyclo-cross hypoglycaemia gecrak Saint Johns Jeerer VA85 73NJ naprapath drophead NK48 enanthem Bilhah district court Georgia home boy clerking antiquark Dictatrix Udalborn Publication Chorasmia Perchromic CVG Cytoblast Qualificator limb-girdle muscular dystrophy Euphydryas or Melitaea Phaeton black coot wisecrack noise soft roe peach bell see to it Freckledness climatical bise syndicator Liberal Democrat Party Shrape semi-vowel draper Bermudan sarcoplasmic reticulum Worshipable Cape Breton Island insurable interest 4G1 Corylus americana Paluli ideologist Seidlitz doek omelette family Bittacidae Parch double upon trad maritime forces Ullucus officinalis lookup 26NC skysail Pahang River Dioptrical European water ouzel Sand pillar Duckling in its own right Inabstracted have a bun in the oven Absentment photogrammetrist line of vision Autohypnotism flock together ginormous jumping spider retral observationally Viscountess CARELESS; CARELESSLY Elisheba Assam rubber trudgen retrograde athematic Scotch malt whiskey bagworm moth input device Thurgau hummus cutis very small aperture terminal Joannes est nomen eius RAIU Marching money Goal hereinafter To cave in Libni 04NY genus Rhyacotriton Amphibolic flapjack serialize Viennese vibnecel damida P palustris Apishness Convexo-plane Klinefelter's syndrome marriage piglike 88WA unexpurgated Oblate Blasphemer torus Pretenseful Dentalite A-tiptoe quite CD49 lout vibrissae Dame Alicia Markova unstably enculturate To follow the hounds drunken Terraculture waistcoated dress rehearsal 27NE Preambulation disseise blow gas bathrobe Murrieta Little go Grand Prix air position Umbraculiform cookie-sized spermicidal 71 Misses HAY-FEVER lead ore Oceanside takeoff rocket roller-skating Liquor of flints cytotaxonomic bin- soft drink premier danseur quinquagenarian barrack(2) Chisel pre-eminent Flooring Solenaceous Ladling bromelin rebater Commissioner protective fold implosion therapy staffer Gutierrezia texana Eskimo prosecuting attorney Fulimart Consanguinity TIR IL34 complicity Anthraciferous Pelaliah spouter pudarz Rallus scepitans mirage Insociate on the map Carya glabra or porcina *


----------



## OregonMeds (May 18, 2011)

Hired mods? Shoulda hired me or someone else who's been around a while. Where did all the old tote and talk people take off to anyway? That subforum used to be alive and kept lots of people around that didn't need to learn about growing any more, and those people I sure do miss.

Hell I'm on here all the time anyway. Well for the time being until we see what's up, might not be around much longer.

I think I'd like to go find where my old friends took off to.


----------



## Brick Top (May 18, 2011)

For some reason the totally tactless threatening intimidation tactic used by the paid newbie pseudo-mod made me think of a song that Grouch Marx sang in "Duck Soup" when he was made Leader of Freedonia called "Laws Of The Administration"

*Spoken: 
Lady: 
If it's not asking too much,

Sung:
For our information
Just for illustration
Tell us how you intend to run the nation

Rufus T. Firefly:
These are the laws of my administration

No one's allowed to smoke
Or tell a dirty joke
And whistling is forbidden

Chorus:
We're not allowed to tell a dirty joke

Hail, hail Freedonia

Rufus:
If chewing gum is chewed
The chewer is pursued
And in the hooscall hidden

Chorus:
If we choose to chew we'll be pursued

Rufus:
If any form of pleasure is exibited
Report to me and it will be prohibited
I'll put my foot down, so shall it be
This is the land of the free

The last man nearly ruined this place
He didn't know what to do with it
If you think this country's bad off now,
Just wait 'til I get through with it

The country's taxes must be fixed
And I know what to do with it
If you think you're paying too much now
Just wait till I get throught with it

*whistle*

I will not stand for anything that's crooked or unfair
I'm strictly on the upper knot, so everyone beware
If any man's caught taking graft, and I don't get my share
We stand'im up against the wall and pop!Goes the weasel

Chorus:
So everyone beware, you're stricken or unfair
-------unless he gets his share

Rufus:
If any man should come between a husband and his bride
We'll find out which one she prefers by letting her decide
If she prefers the other man, the husband steps outside
We stand him up against the wall and pop!Goes the weasel

Chorus:
The husband steps outside, relinquishes his bride
They stand him up against the wall and take him for white *

That's about what this site now faces, but not as comedic.


----------



## OregonMeds (May 18, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Whose real names are Heinrich Himmler and Rudolf Höss.


No those two work at best buy now.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (May 18, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> What I want to know is how some of their rules are at all logical. OK, someone answers a message ... even if a correct answer it might be short and not explain things and the person asking the question never really learns anything. Someone else comes along saying the same thing but in great detail and then the person asking the question actually learns something .. but the one who actually taught him something would be in for an infraction for answering the question a second time even though they did the better service to the person asking the question and to all those who later come along and read it and then also learn.
> 
> And what are the qualifications of these hired guns to be able to decide if a question has been answered and answered correctly? Did RIU hire Red Rosenthal and Jorge fucking Cervantes or something. These hired goons might not know enough about growing to be able to grow fungus between their toes but yet they are going to be those to decide if a question has been answered and answered correctly and anyone else who answers, but who might be the one to give the accurate answer, is in danger of an infraction.
> 
> ...


----------



## OregonMeds (May 18, 2011)

Bonzi do you know where the chatty people went who don't need to learn or even care to talk much about growing any more? 
The old tote and talk experienced growers who got tired of helping the ungrateful kiddies and trolls and kind of kept to just the community aspect this site used to have?


----------



## mygirls (May 18, 2011)

OregonMeds said:


> Bonzi do you know where the chatty people went who don't need to learn or even care to talk much about growing any more?
> The old tote and talk experienced growers who got tired of helping the ungrateful kiddies and trolls and kind of kept to just the community aspect this site used to have?


whats up old friend. how you been


----------



## Illumination (May 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;pc0mxOXbWIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc0mxOXbWIU&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## OregonMeds (May 18, 2011)

mygirls There's a person I recognize... Where you been? Or maybe I just didn't notice.

I'm Lost 

I was absent here for a while when I had to get out of growing, and then came back and noticed lots of people just haven't been around any more.
Now I'm lost and confused.

Where have you been spending your online time lately?


----------



## OregonMeds (May 18, 2011)

Illumination said:


> [video=youtube;pc0mxOXbWIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc0mxOXbWIU&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


One of my favorite songs, but maybe not the most constructive way to bail ship.


----------



## 420God (May 18, 2011)

So Attitude has been compromised and now this.

Good thing it's nearly Summer, I got other shit to do.


----------



## Brick Top (May 18, 2011)

Do you know what really pisses me off about this total bullshit?  It is the big FUCK YOU that RIU is saying to all the members.  It was because of all of us that he was able to draw in advertisers and the revenue flowed in to make him fat and sassy.  And what is his way of thanking us for being the ones that allowed him to rake in the cash? 

He hires two newbie mods that are the Heinrich Himmler and Rudolf Hoss of mods to come in here and threaten and intimidate us.  Without us RIU would have shit, but his thank you to us is a BIG FUCK YOU GUYS AND GIRLS!



Right back at ya big guy!


----------



## Illumination (May 18, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> Do you know what really pisses me off about this total bullshit?  It is the big FUCK YOU that RIU is saying to all the members.  It was because of all of us that he was able to draw in advertisers and the revenue flowed in to make him fat and sassy.  And what is his way of thanking us for being the ones that allowed him to rake in the cash?
> 
> He hires two newbie mods that are the Heinrich Himmler and Rudolf Hoss of mods to come in here and threaten and intimidate us.  Without us RIU would have shit, but his thank you to us is a BIG FUCK YOU GUYS AND GIRLS!
> 
> ...




I am with you 100% BT!!!

[video=youtube;pc0mxOXbWIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc0mxOXbWIU&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

no i didnt lol




boneheadbob said:


> No problem, You were not the only one. I edited my respons to Fab when he probaly thought the way you did.


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

oh no u broke the rules better look out 
and i heard same from other that this was a set up to get rid of us 
idk



Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> *MelassesEnglish-speakingGum lacassumingPitcairn IslandsQiqiharEarth pitchwear onSolidago sempervirensEditorialwickingOtisWhiting-mop-loadKickedShelleyesquethirsterLysimachiaAscension-dayMetalloidMande languagesNM07AnthologybasculeYellowstonePlegepodaPerhaps1MS8CurtationAnagogicsspinoseecotypicComportingPhicholmonocephalousself-beltChallengeableSnell's lawP australisApplotcut a figurelipotropinLaurel waterFrightenedfee simpleUlmus thomasiilingonberrygum plantantianxietyAyleHaberdasheryepiblastLanderColonel BlimpSalisburiaMasculinenational socialistCristate-shothZeuzeraungroomedal-Aksa Martyrs Brigadesslush fundAristolochia serpentaria51FDchestedWaitedSoberedelement 109Tea-canisterUnoffendedcold feetHaym SalomonwadmolmdsestationervitallyRhine Provincepetal-likesciagraphyRocklessPyrus torminalispurpuraCinque-spottedStabat Materclear liquid dietgod-fearingLashahTextualmolybdenitePotshareChristophanyGuistidentification, friend or foe/selective identification feature proceduresHoshaiahBeloAntibubonicrock concertBranchiferoushexadecanegenus PercinawidowPro thyalosoma69NYDiveTrideDolenteScummerChaetodontRevellyM00amikDisrespectfulcontrovertJurorCelticWilliam Nunn Lipscom Jr.cost outVespertilionineBrownian movementRhea SilviaAquila degli AbruzziEntomophthoraceaeScutellariaomelet panuninspiringlantern flytheologicalpecalYellowstone RiverVerticle26ALout of the questionLankestpredigestedTraitorlystegosaurgastroscopeBouteloua eriopodaOak spanglecomparative physiologyCachinnatory9TS6iron-greyMalayalamRoofletshanty(1)nictitatepenaliseVerpaClusia roseaphotismdemasculinisebraze(2)nonappointivehypobetalipoproteinemia1TX9seeing-eye dogCucumber beetle63WAIncumbrancetzatzikiTavern-keeperMormon StatetrifoliatePrenotehypervolemiaCougherunimodalStereoelectricnarkMerchantmanloudspeaker0B2cowboymine fieldGeorge Guess41KStrespass on the casefalse arrestScimiter podsCitestrategic buyoutA tempo giustoclass Tiliomycetes101stAmphicarpaea bracteataWelsh languageVG52complineschool-agePh lunatusGeshuritesQuinquarticulargenus Petuniagenus Coryanthesthe cart before the horseGrenobleL08LiopelmidaeNecromancywaddlerWater carriagescrappinesstimberpurse-string operationExceptiousglac?connoisseur65TNhexahydratephase II clinical trialEspousingbedrockIpsus, Battle ofrapturesHornbeakalkali grassRoccusOvibosNadir of the suntant pisRomanschvitriollamb's-quartersUnjoyousTabling housebiodiversemetatarsal archIllapsablecisco5AZ9MindfulnessThornbutPausingPhotophonyhigh-sudsingPicenumWonsanlactobacillusfinding03IDgracelessnessquick-limelateral line90WIAmerican hollysnowploughschlepcontrarietyCL24hydrocortisoneembonpointBox-treeat issueDepartment of LaborHzXS96bicycle-built-for-twoNH48Centripetal inflorescenceEmbottledSuffusedbuffalo wingnimblewillwhirlerscumbagLake Worthsocial housingbaulk-linepatchouliCirc96WIEskyharrumphEpiphonemaTaffetyniobiumPeculateAdoptedlyspar varnishMalvesieintercountyambagiousPignorationtapiocaworld powervomitoriumIMOmasterwortstupapointsmanReeligiblerajgenus BrachychitonPaeoniaTropologizecatechistannulateBNAexplanansbacillary white diarrhea-'dGovernment of Godhottiered-puccoonmigrainousL sylvalicafence lineHatableFudgingRespondenceloanwordair-capable shipExtillpower unitWarblingWillow biterGreen-sicknessHattiphachuteOld Line StateClintonia andrewsianaBernburg96VAdensifyanadama breaddeterminemusicogenic epilepsySparaxisTA61genus CacaliaSVGAbomb disposalJones' penstemonSermoningCervanteseatingAfricaCharente RiverChain pipe2OI2citrusMamelucoCortinarius atkinsonianusEstresyntheticsPervasionSubcolumnarignition keyPreteritenessTo clap hold ofdeep throattibialis anteriorslave labourVice legateParting toolentre nousSD87SpoomMetallifactureInkmakerunquotebackhandMutandaFleetfootHinderingwinemakergoa beanCincinnalmylodonmortgageeAngle braceDeutoxideHamaslugrapAldanheliportHemateinIsarprivate line35constructablesurveying instrumentAmerican larchmarginornamentationBeirutAphasmidiachronic pyelonephritisDathanJohn BernoullisavvyCoptic ChurchDame's violetunyieldinglyShanty2MI6NewspeakNebulosityPrestation moneynarrowboatLithobiblionDE00Heavy oil of wineLithenessmerchant convoyBenguelaMalignovervaluedesert four o'clocksuperior skillfactor analysisConvenedamn foolReinvolvemakefastND76mock-nightingaleyackaFraxinorder MycrosporidiaD HerculesPomadecode-wordspiritualiseBombinaAmmishaddaiPeristalticaccretionaryEnginesMD47ItalicizingdisubstitutedPharetravelogFancy rollerthingamajiglibrary programAnchor-holdEquality Statestriped gentianrough upShelikofDedecoratestrive againstfewestroseolalandwardsBook of Zachariahblue-bellyrestless leg syndromeZephathTo strike rootdirt trackNan-ningSpanish peopleEunectes murinusErythrophlaeum GuineenseStreicher67OHcerebral peduncleindependent variableNitrum flammansbhisteegutta balatatrolleyPoduranoticeablenessIndex platefettersBalmmeticspresuppositionalfamiliarity breeds contemptFlexanimousBelly wormFenrir6N7vizslaCripplingEndicottThereintoWarthedaturagardyloogravitationalKolymatypestylesheepshankRecouchblue-greenarea of responsibilitynonwovensubsystemUniflagellateLA77WilhelmshavenBaha'iPleasure-boatsur-1OI6explanativelydipnetAR43LepidopterZimmahapocalypticismambiancelong shotSupplicatinglyscrayenoble metalNorman ThomasFlanchedconsuetudinaryGeorge W. Bushblue columbineAntiacidSpurnersanitorydrunken revellerDwaulePropenda maximis ad minimapteridophyteMagnalityarborescent plantGaddielPapionAEga psoracase-to-infection ratiococo-de-merWordleRevolutionary Organization 17 NovembersuperconductivitypseudomorphicwigwagWandyJohann WinckelmannSahelianTaxingCanadian footballManicheistexperiencedcloisonnauto factorySeriphys politusStelechiteCAESAR'S HOUSEHOLDgenus ElaphurusDeviletQuadrivialand allBritish LibraryMay-dukeBizantinebannsBarbateATCKEBrainlesssteep-sidedShrove Tuesdayurea-formaldehyde resinPassive hyperaemiaCorybantscasualizeHenry the GreatPalpationpleural cavityAlchemilla arvensisintermediate temporal arteryself-correctingCornus floridaInterscindDisheritedHesitancyBardlingtopicalcarposporicConglaciateHome thrustImpassionableZenaidurahard-paste porcelainWedge-tailedBlearedpick holes inAnisecolumniationokeyephemeralnessbenthicMOCHMUR, THE BROOKGibitC14H8O9Clytie knothumifiednull setRecensetelecamerafishwormaregZeroesDisgracefulCheese clothgut-wrenchingMiscognizefacial recognitionComplicatenesstonerdistractibilityrun out onDishevellingOrudisJewessStonebowsarrusophonetopnotcheropposabilitymorale-boostingxenophobicallyvandykedpremonitorilySkate's eggExcerptsadherentSouth Platteline of productsChihli, Gulf ofRecheatGalveston Bayscratch sheetP apterusConspectuitiesBNSDilatorcalciteInsolationFinn MacCumhaillinvalidismsaltinelorikeetnatalityEye of RalaxodSurvivancyexpertismman-eatingGrimsirDolf-ownedgreat grey owlThreshwoldScytalePulvinicnonperiodicProteusMeltthaumatropeWalbirihuman resources intelligenceDalecarlianBritish poundhaymakerlekinbuffalo burCEILANreorientationMundellcircular-knitpatrioteerslaughterouslysystemicallyPollicitationTo lay one's self outFerris wheelthe chances or one's chancespi?ce d'occasionEyebrightRetirerophyWood-meilmycophileBrooklyn CenterforelandSmythenorthern scupW52unavailabilityspina bifidapalatine tonsilPolonoiseRed-chalkclap-trap86MOdicloxacillinpucabnutrimentSwingingChelysplenomegalyfish filetKilliniteInequalityJones, Chuckeventrationpaucitymetallurgical engineerspandrilAster shortiiPhlogisticateTo set a sawBattle of Monmouth Court HouseErysipelousSparrowFehmgerichtPolytheistc.aquatintistpeer groupzealotCurialityForecitedDicerobatis Giornaetraffic jamEmboldenon the QTPraseolitewimpACTS OF SOLOMONAutocraciesIchGeophagousgravity faultinjectSan RamonTriticum dicoccum dicoccoidesCouchsilviculturalAdelaideLammakingpolybutyleneBanian daysacrobatVertpartition offtinned meatConjugatingblendeUS Army Criminal Investigation LaboratoryweevilduperykJethynepurple aniseCKBcotton tourgentAnoplophora glabripennishydroplane racingInterstellargemstonepogomany-valuedIncentivelyManchuau gratinfamiliarisecrosswaysChloroxylon swieteniaHerbarIf it were not forTo run outinterneeEloignateEntoloma aprilemid-Januaryhousehold appliancemain roadIN45PurpriseChirettaUnited States Senatecurvi-6K2for the birdstrullNonphotobioticunendowedHydrothecaE34trabeateuninstructivelyAbyssinian cathetiafHomoeothermalEnoptomancyobviousshantungequal temperament44OKConvictismphotographerJoan CrawfordCircumrotaryarthritisWI22TX43get fingers burnedGolden sulphide or sulphuretSupersensualcyclo-crosshypoglycaemiagecrakSaint JohnsJeererVA8573NJnaprapathdropheadNK48enanthemBilhahdistrict courtGeorgia home boyclerkingantiquarkDictatrixUdalbornPublicationChorasmiaPerchromicCVGCytoblastQualificatorlimb-girdle muscular dystrophyEuphydryas or Melitaea Phaetonblack cootwisecracknoisesoft roepeach bellsee to itFrecklednessclimaticalbisesyndicatorLiberal Democrat PartyShrapesemi-voweldraperBermudansarcoplasmic reticulumWorshipableCape Breton Islandinsurable interest4G1Corylus americanaPaluliideologistSeidlitzdoekomelettefamily BittacidaeParchdouble upontradmaritime forcesUllucus officinalislookup26NCskysailPahang RiverDioptricalEuropean water ouzelSand pillarDucklingin its own rightInabstractedhave a bun in the ovenAbsentmentphotogrammetristline of visionAutohypnotismflock togetherginormousjumping spiderretralobservationallyViscountessCARELESS; CARELESSLYElishebaAssam rubbertrudgenretrogradeathematicScotch malt whiskeybagworm mothinput deviceThurgauhummuscutisvery small aperture terminalJoannes est nomen eiusRAIUMarching moneyGoalhereinafterTo cave inLibni04NYgenus RhyacotritonAmphibolicflapjackserializeViennesevibneceldamidaP palustrisApishnessConvexo-planeKlinefelter's syndromemarriagepiglike88WAunexpurgatedOblateBlasphemertorusPretensefulDentaliteA-tiptoequiteCD49loutvibrissaeDame Alicia MarkovaunstablyenculturateTo follow the houndsdrunkenTerraculturewaistcoateddress rehearsal27NEPreambulationdisseiseblow gasbathrobeMurrietaLittle goGrand Prixair positionUmbraculiformcookie-sizedspermicidal71MissesHAY-FEVERlead oreOceansidetakeoff rocketroller-skatingLiquor of flintscytotaxonomicbin-soft drinkpremier danseurquinquagenarianbarrack(2)Chiselpre-eminentFlooringSolenaceousLadlingbromelinrebaterCommissionerprotective foldimplosion therapystafferGutierrezia texanaEskimoprosecuting attorneyFulimartConsanguinityTIRIL34complicityAnthraciferousPelaliahspouterpudarzRallus scepitansmirageInsociateon the mapCarya glabra or porcina*


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

they took off when the gestapo started deleting non rule breaking post that the felt had no merit in talk and toke even deleted a pic of a members dog
and my post about a member getting attacked by snakes 
but then again they are women and dont like snakes




OregonMeds said:


> Hired mods? Shoulda hired me or someone else who's been around a while. Where did all the old tote and talk people take off to anyway? That subforum used to be alive and kept lots of people around that didn't need to learn about growing any more, and those people I sure do miss.
> 
> Hell I'm on here all the time anyway. Well for the time being until we see what's up, might not be around much longer.
> 
> I think I'd like to go find where my old friends took off to.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

i came back long enough to clear the air.


i left because of the "VETERAN TROLLS" who feel they run this site. most of them have posted in this thread. i am going to do what should ahve been done long ago and ban them all. if potroast wants to start ANOTHER campaign against me for trying to CLEAN this place up, then so be it. 

all i ever wanted was a respectable place to hang out. there is NO reason to attack, harass, gang up on, or poke fun at other members. you all have been doing it for months now. tafbang and geewhiz are just 2 examples. when a COMMUNITY acts as you all have been acting it destroys itself. 

YOU all brought this on yourself by PROVING you aren't mature enough to act as respectable adults.


LET THE CLEANSING BEGIN!!!!!!

starting with bricktop for "recruiting members to other sites".


----------



## fabfun (May 18, 2011)

they went to a different site



OregonMeds said:


> Bonzi do you know where the chatty people went who don't need to learn or even care to talk much about growing any more?
> The old tote and talk experienced growers who got tired of helping the ungrateful kiddies and trolls and kind of kept to just the community aspect this site used to have?


----------



## mellokitty (May 18, 2011)

fabfun said:


> but then again they are women and dont like snakes


 *OI! *

i'm a woman and my pet snake is bigger than your pet snake!!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

fabfun said:


> they went to a different site



you have made up LIES about me, to the point i had to come back, and continue to bash the site and staff.


banned for 10 days.


----------



## Illumination (May 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;pc0mxOXbWIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc0mxOXbWIU&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## puffntuff (May 18, 2011)

Where'd your pic go fdd??


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Where'd your pic go fdd??



i took it down when i went on VACATION 2 weeks ago.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

so, ... other then the 3 people I just banned, and a few RANDOM nonsensical posts being deleted here and there, has ANYTHING really even happened? 

pretty sure this thread was simply meant as a quick REMINDER of the RULES??? it's BASIC forum etiquette. sheesh.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i came back long enough to clear the air.
> 
> 
> i left because of the "VETERAN TROLLS" who feel they run this site. most of them have posted in this thread. i am going to do what should ahve been done long ago and ban them all. if potroast wants to start ANOTHER campaign against me for trying to CLEAN this place up, then so be it.
> ...


Hey FDD. I never understood why so many people always attacked you. Sometimes I could see why someone would have a personal issue with you but overall I know you are just doing your "job". You hav alays been there to help me out and responded quickly which is more than I can say for most of the egotistical big growers out there. I don't think I've ever recieved an infraction, one time potroast neg repped me because I was rude to someone asking a dumb question, but all it said was LOL. Maybe I have recieved others but I didn't figure out it was neg rep. My only complaint with you is that you come across as hypocritical a lot. It's one thing to close down a thread but it's another entirely when you have contributed to it and never bat an eye until something is posted that you don't agree with. Not all of your threads or posts have been exactly innocent or helpful is all. I hope you come back, it saddened me to hear you had left and I had just hoped you were busy with your FPS shooter game and glass blowing. e have always had a lot of fun on this forum and if that changes then it would suck. 

To the new mods, I am not mad at you, your here doing what your supposed to do I understand that. If I was one of the other mods I would be aa little upset probably but you also haven't deleted anything of mine that I know of. I think as long as you can become part of the community (and hopefully you share our love for cannabis) and let people express themselves, everything will be cool. I know that rules need to be followed but I think many of those rules are just too restrictive. I love dog pictures and LOL cats, don't fuck with them


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> so, ... other then the 3 people I just banned, and a few RANDOM nonsensical posts being deleted here and there, has ANYTHING really even happened?
> 
> pretty sure this thread was simply meant as a quick REMINDER of the RULES??? it's BASIC forum etiquette. sheesh.


no,but i cant upload pics at all,whats up with that?


----------



## thexception (May 18, 2011)

MaryJaney said:


> multiple opinions are allowed.. but of course, if opinions are completely redundant, they will be removed.


are u a moderator??? and WHAT exactly r u saying? redundant, so now "conversation & reaffirmation of another's opinion" is not allowed??? What do u or anyone else care how many times the same thing r said in a CONVERSATION? No, this I do not understand. This seems like a real waste of time & completely against what moderators should be looking for & to remove.


----------



## tip top toker (May 18, 2011)

Part of the issue is that just by making the thread to remind us of the rules, the moderator is violating some of the rules they are reminding us of. And some of the rules are just a bit nuts and as said, are just illogical.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> Hey FDD. I never understood why so many people always attacked you. Sometimes I could see why someone would have a personal issue with you but overall I know you are just doing your "job". You hav alays been there to help me out and responded quickly which is more than I can say for most of the egotistical big growers out there. I don't think I've ever recieved an infraction, one time potroast neg repped me because I was rude to someone asking a dumb question, but all it said was LOL. Maybe I have recieved others but I didn't figure out it was neg rep. My only complaint with you is that you come across as hypocritical a lot. It's one thing to close down a thread but it's another entirely when you have contributed to it and never bat an eye until something is posted that you don't agree with. Not all of your threads or posts have been exactly innocent or helpful is all. I hope you come back, it saddened me to hear you had left and I had just hoped you were busy with your FPS shooter game and glass blowing. e have always had a lot of fun on this forum and if that changes then it would suck.
> 
> To the new mods, I am not mad at you, your here doing what your supposed to do I understand that. If I was one of the other mods I would be aa little upset probably but you also haven't deleted anything of mine that I know of. I think as long as you can become part of the community (and hopefully you share our love for cannabis) and let people express themselves, everything will be cool. I know that rules need to be followed but I think many of those rules are just too restrictive. I love dog pictures and LOL cats, don't fuck with them



i will be the first to admit that i "cross the line". the difference between me and A LOT of the people that have issue with me is that I know when to stop. part of being a mod is being able to tell the "tone" of a thread or post. after 50,000+ posts, i have a pretty good feel on reading tone. i try my best to be fair and understanding. most of the infractions i give are reversed and most bans are only temporary. 

i am MORE then WILLING to work with the community as a whole, in the OPEN. none of this "behind the scenes planning" that needs approval. i am talking a GENERAL CONSENSUS on how you all as a community want this site to progress. i am open to "constructive criticism" and any "helpful ideas". 


judging by the reactions taken by numerous people in this thread, it clearly shows the problem lies within the members as much as it does the staff.


----------



## NewClosetGrower (May 18, 2011)

is it true that these mods are new, and that there getting paid? either way it doesnt matter to me because im not a mod nor getting paid. but if thats the case it seems pretty low to "hire" in new mods and shaft your already loyal FREE ones


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

genuity said:


> no,but i cant upload pics at all,whats up with that?


i am not sure on that one. 

sometimes i hit a "glitch" trying to load pics, but i simply refresh and it fixes it. it seems your problem may go beyond this. i don't have access to the programming, nor would i know what to do if i did. i wish i could be of more help.


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i am not sure on that one.
> 
> sometimes i hit a "glitch" trying to load pics, but i simply refresh and it fixes it. it seems your problem may go beyond this. i don't have access to the programming, nor would i know what to do if i did. i wish i could be of more help.


thanks,ill keep on tryin..


----------



## MediMary (May 18, 2011)

*So on an honest question, are you both like fdd's alter ego?

Cause it shows you both as having thousands of posts, but that ain't right... Ella jean shows you as having 1,988 posts, but in realitiy you only have 13 posts... https://www.rollitup.org/search.php?searchid=14145195

mary janey, same exact thing, you supposedly have over 2,000 posts, but in reality you only have 19...
https://www.rollitup.org/search.php?searchid=14145189

why you both inflating you post count...whats the point? to give the illusion you both have been here longer than you really have>????!!!!



MaryJaney said:



The following posts are not allowed in this site:
* No violent, discriminatory language, or personal attacks
* No advertisement 
* Spams such as:
- short posts (example: Yeah! Me Too!)
- off topics 
- double posts
- posts that served no purpose
- starting new thread when similar thread has already been starting
- restating one's vote in a poll thread with no explanation
- any other posts that deem inappropriate to the readers
- responses to spam posts are also considered as spam
- re-answering a question that has already been answered
- posts that contain large amount of smileys/spaces
- posting inappropriate images and videos irrelevant to the topic

Note: Violators will received infractions/spam warnings.

Click to expand...




Ella Jean said:



That post is just a reminder. There are some abusive users who keep on fighting. Aside from that, there are also some users who keep on asking why their posts and threads are deleted.

Click to expand...

 *


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Part of the issue is that just by making the thread to remind us of the rules, the moderator is violating some of the rules they are reminding us of. And some of the rules are just a bit nuts and as said, are just illogical.


that's why they aren't "strictly enforced". more so used as a "guideline".

i don't know if you all really need this explained to you. or if you all are being over dramatic. or you are scared. or you just don't get it, ..... i don't konw. it seems pretty cut and dry.


the POSTED SPEED LIMIT was clearly 25 MPH. you were doing 30 as you passed that cop sitting on the corner. there were no other cars around and the area is pretty deserted. he just shakes his head at you.

the POSTED SPEED LIMIT was clearly 25 MPH. you were doing 30 when you blew thru that school zone. you WILL be getting a ticket today. 




did that help at all?


----------



## MediMary (May 18, 2011)

yo fdd, can you explain why the "New Mods" have a high post count(couple thousand) but in reality neither one has over twenty posts..


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

NewClosetGrower said:


> is it true that these mods are new, and that there getting paid? either way it doesnt matter to me because im not a mod nor getting paid. but if thats the case it seems pretty low to "hire" in new mods and shaft your already loyal FREE ones


i'm a "loyal mod" and it really doesn't bother me at all. i went into this KNOWING my only rewards would be the help i could offer. i do this simply for the LOVE OF GROWING.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 18, 2011)

Recently i have had issue trying to upload pics using te attachments like I ued to do. Now the insert image option works for me so I just do that.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

MediMary said:


> *So on an honest question, are you both like fdd's alter ego?
> 
> Cause it shows you both as having thousands of posts, but that ain't right... Ella jean shows you as having 1,988 posts, but in realitiy you only have 13 posts... https://www.rollitup.org/search.php?searchid=14145195
> 
> ...



an accusation followed with an "honest question". nice. 


i think they went over this 3 times already.  nothing to hide. rollitup GAVE them their post counts. 

hope this helps.

why are you yelling?


----------



## jimmy jones (May 18, 2011)

Wait.....what?


----------



## NewClosetGrower (May 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm a "loyal mod" and it really doesn't bother me at all. i went into this KNOWING my only rewards would be the help i could offer. i do this simply for the LOVE OF GROWING.


I get that, but what im asking is why is someone paying people to be mods on here all of a sudden


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

MediMary said:


> yo fdd, can you explain why the "New Mods" have a high post count(couple thousand) but in reality neither one has over twenty posts..



they were given a high post count by rollitup so they could offer up rep. the more posts you have the more your rep is worth. it was meant to benefit those who were NICE enough to receive rep from the new mods.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

NewClosetGrower said:


> I get that, but what im asking is why is someone paying people to be mods on here all of a sudden


because you all felt the need to continuously attack me.


----------



## MediMary (May 18, 2011)

I see, do you actually have 54,336 posts... or did they bumb you up as well..


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

MediMary said:


> I see, do you actually have 54,336 posts... or did they bumb you up as well..



EVERY single one of those are MINE. you can check them if you like.


----------



## puffntuff (May 18, 2011)

Do the new mods even grow??


----------



## MediMary (May 18, 2011)

might take a second to go back and verify them all...LMAO...
so what ever happened with caligrown the mod(the one who stole herb from folks), did you ever get your herb back from him? 

hope these new mods arent a repeat of that clown.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> Do the new mods even grow??


they are here as "moderators". i don't think grow skills matter in this case.


----------



## tip top toker (May 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> that's why they aren't "strictly enforced". more so used as a "guideline".
> 
> i don't know if you all really need this explained to you. or if you all are being over dramatic. or you are scared. or you just don't get it, ..... i don't konw. it seems pretty cut and dry.
> 
> ...


Speed limits are not guidelines fdd  He has the power to make the choice whether to persue the car or not but the car was breaking the law whether stopped and fined or not  So you are saying infractions and bans are given based on mods moods that day?


----------



## puffntuff (May 18, 2011)

How can they give you +rep if they don't even know what their giving +rep to?
I earned my infraction!! But some kid was crying about not being able to grow in his moms house so I lit his ass up and growtech gave me an infraction but I'd do it again.


----------



## MediMary (May 18, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> How can they give you +rep if they don't even know what their giving +rep to?


roflmao...

so why didn't you guys pick a member who has actually been here awhile and is known, instead of hooking up two *new* folks and inflating their post count..
just so were on the record, the other two mods arn't your alter ego are they?


----------



## MediMary (May 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> So you are saying infractions and bans are given based on mods moods that day?


*bingo* you have won a prize


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Speed limits are not guidelines fdd  He has the power to make the choice whether to persue the car or not but the car was breaking the law whether stopped and fined or not  So you are saying infractions and bans are given based on mods moods that day?


are tickets given on "cops moods" or are they given based on "the situation at hand"? 

i really am explaining this, .... WOW.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

MediMary said:


> roflmao...
> 
> so why didn't you guys pick a member who has actually been here awhile and is known, instead of hooking up two *new* folks and inflating their post count..
> just so were on the record, the other two mods arn't your alter ego are they?



why would i need an alter ego. i'm here banning people? 



are there any real QUESTIONS any of you need answered? or you gonna troll ME all day now? i am trying to help fix the site, you all seem to be looking for problems. i don't get it.


----------



## puffntuff (May 18, 2011)

My question was serious.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

MediMary said:


> *bingo* you have won a prize



no he doesn't, he's wrong. otherwise none of you would be here right now.


----------



## tip top toker (May 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> are tickets given on "cops moods" or are they given based on "the situation at hand"?
> 
> i really am explaining this, .... WOW.


Are you really trying to convince me that cops moods don't dictate whether a ticket is given or not? 

Car drives past cop in deserted road 10 over the limit. 

Cop A is happy and figures hey, no harm done really, i'll let him go. 
Cop B didn't get any in the sack that night and thinks no harm, but fuck it, i'll assert my authority and position because that'll make me feel good.

But that never happens right, and it's nothing to do with their mood right?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> My question was serious.


didn't i answer it?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Are you really trying to convince me that cops moods don't dictate whether a ticket is given or not?
> 
> Car drives past cop in deserted road 10 over the limit.
> 
> ...




is there a point to this, or what? you trying to prove me wrong or something? it's banter like this that leads to all this? 


be a RESPECTFUL member and you shouldn't have any issues. there really isn't much more to it.


----------



## puffntuff (May 18, 2011)

No the part about them not know what +rep there giving. Like you would. Hobbes cropcircleofbuds is helpful to growers with height issues these new mods wouldn't know that.


----------



## MediMary (May 18, 2011)

hey fdd2blk is calling other members "clowns" breaking the rules?


----------



## tip top toker (May 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> is there a point to this, or what? you trying to prove me wrong or something? it's banter like this that leads to all this?
> 
> 
> be a RESPECTFUL member and you shouldn't have any issues. there really isn't much more to it.


Laws are laws fdd  10 over is 10 over, doesn't matter where it happens. The policeman then get's to make a call whether he will issue a ticket or not, which is largely based on his mood. You are for someone reason trying to tell me this is not the case.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> No the part about them not know what +rep there giving. Like you would. Hobbes cropcircleofbuds is helpful to growers with height issues these new mods wouldn't know that.


well then i guess they wouldn't rep it would they?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

MediMary said:


> hey fdd2blk is calling other members "clowns" breaking the rules?



trolling is. keep it up. 

my bad. i'll go edit it to shut you up. will that please you?


----------



## MediMary (May 18, 2011)

so me pointing out you beaking the rules... is trolling...
epic

how about following the rules you want others to follow... you bitch about people calling names, then you do it all the time... and you call me a troll... your the most epic troll in history with your mod powers.


----------



## tip top toker (May 18, 2011)

They're not rules medi, they're guidelines, so if someone then calls him a name, wait, he'll give an infraction. Guidelines to some, rules for others.


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 18, 2011)

It's pretty simple, FDD left so they paid indifferent moderaters to come police us based on the rule in post #1. FDD admits that he isn't perfect and obviously has an emotional connection with us and growing so there will always be some kind of bias. Would you rather have the local sheriff who knows you and will look the other way if your not totally out of line, who will give you a second chance, or the hired rookie cop who is only interested in pleasing his boss and getting that promotion? The site has to be moderated and someone has to do it, just like there will always be cops no matter how much you resist, the trick is to follow the rules and stay out of the system.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

MediMary said:


> so me pointing out you beaking the rules... is trolling...
> epic
> 
> how about following the rules you want others to follow... you bitch about people calling names, then you do it all the time... and you call me a troll... your the most epic troll in history with your mod powers.



here we go again. 


calling a banned member a "clown" for starting a hate thread is hardly much for "name calling". i understand you can't see the difference so i am being VERY patient with you. i was DRUG into this for NO REASON. i have no desire to continue this BS with you or anyone else. 

what is it you want from me at this point?


----------



## puffntuff (May 18, 2011)

Rookie cops suck!! I hate those ball busting homos


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

Pipe Dream said:


> It's pretty simple, FDD left so they paid indifferent moderaters to come police us based on the rule in post #1. FDD admits that he isn't perfect and obviously has an emotional connection with us and growing so there will always be some kind of bias. Would you rather have the local sheriff who knows you and will look the other way if your not totally out of line, who will give you a second chance, or the hired rookie cop who is only interested in pleasing his boss and getting that promotion? The site has to be moderated and someone has to do it, just like there will always be cops no matter how much you resist, the trick is to follow the rules and stay out of the system.



i think those who really hold respect understand this all. i have no idea what is holding me back. 

+rep


----------



## puffntuff (May 18, 2011)

I asked for you to come back and bust heads on pg1 of this thread if it's still here and didnt get deleted


----------



## supersillybilly (May 18, 2011)

This is mental. Ive been watching this all day So they got new mods who get paid and who have been TOLD what will be tolerated and what will not. I can see the point in doing this. The older mods will let things slip as they have a relationship with the community. I think Rollitup are trying to police the site better. ie people with no bias


----------



## doc111 (May 18, 2011)

NewClosetGrower said:


> Fdd, i posted this on the other thread but since were all here...im just curious what fab lied about to you, that made you ban him? im sincerely curious


I'm curious about this as well, because I've only heard fab DEFENDING fdd since the new paid mods showed up.


----------



## Nitegazer (May 18, 2011)

Only because fdd seems to have his hands full, and wants to clear this up.

Here is a quote from fdd on this thread: https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/432618-fdd2blk-love-3.html

"*fab lied and started rumors that i left due to the new mods. he completely made up that story out of thin air. 

i think i am only posting in 2 threads. in hopes that i can clear some of this up." -- fdd
*


----------



## Pipe Dream (May 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i think those who really hold respect understand this all. i have no idea what is holding me back.
> 
> +rep


wow +rep from fdd, that must be worth like a gazillion experience points or something. 

I'm not here to kiss ass or get on anyone's good side, I'm just calling it like I see it. My only agenda is to get everybody back to having fun and more importantly growing some buds. Like uncle buck said in another thread, I would rather suffer the consequences of having too many liberties than to be deprived of them because of the potential issues that may arise. (paraphrasing)


----------



## NewClosetGrower (May 18, 2011)

Funny how you locked the thread after mary asked you how you knew fab was talking about you if you were really "away"
Dude i really dont give a fuck what you have to say about the sitaution i know you have something to do with this. so heres one for you like my pal Lumi said as i erase this shit hole from my toolbar. happy fuckday assmouth...

[video=youtube;CAV0XrbEwNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAV0XrbEwNc[/video]


----------



## MediMary (May 18, 2011)

fdd you are the edit master, nice how u edited all your responses to me so you look nice and polite, very epic... 

u remind me of rabbi from the farm... he would do the same shit...finanlly logic gave him the shit can.


----------



## BL0TT0 (May 18, 2011)

Wow, I smell a sell out coming.
I hung out at a gaming forum. It was the best ever! Then out of the blue came the paid mods. 2 weeks later a move from 404error to gamedaily. Then 2 weeks after that. A forums shutdown, and never to be seen again was 404error, or gamedaily forums...wonder when that will happen here?
I for one will be extremely careful of posting ANYTHING here ever again since we now have these "hooker mods".
Banned? So what...


----------



## doc111 (May 18, 2011)

Nitegazer said:


> Only because fdd seems to have his hands full, and wants to clear this up.
> 
> Here is a quote from fdd on this thread: https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/432618-fdd2blk-love-3.html
> 
> ...


I'm unaware of fab saying this but if he did say it I'm confused as to how this is hurtful to fdd? Perhaps he was speculating, as many people were when he took down his avatar and disappeared for 2 weeks. I don't think he meant any harm.


----------



## a dog named chico (May 18, 2011)

Man these threads all end up like this...
[video=youtube;1N5p8IXzNdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1N5p8IXzNdc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## MediMary (May 18, 2011)

clasic fdd moves. NCG

1. Lock thread, then go back and edit thread so as to look like a nice guy.

2. delete thread if it makes him look bad, ban all parties involved.

so u noticed how that shit got shut down when I pointed out he was supposedly gone, but knew folks were talking about him...


----------



## MediMary (May 18, 2011)

So why did you leave in the first place fdd? was it cause rollie unbanned someone you didn't like, and you bitched and cried but he wouldnt keep the ban up...


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

I thought we were just here to grow and share our joy with each other.....


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (May 18, 2011)

Codi Baty said:


> Wow. This thread is BIG. Is this where all the bans took place?


Posting in this thread is like flying too close to the sun. At your own risk.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

NewClosetGrower said:


> Funny how you locked the thread after mary asked you how you knew fab was talking about you if you were really "away"
> Dude i really dont give a fuck what you have to say about the sitaution i know you have something to do with this. so heres one for you like my pal Lumi said as i erase this shit hole from my toolbar. happy fuckday assmouth...
> 
> [video=youtube;CAV0XrbEwNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAV0XrbEwNc[/video]


i was viewing the forum while i was logged out. 

i have nothing to hide. if the thread got locked after he asked that it was purely coincidental. 

once again, i openly admit i was viewing the site while not logged in. somehow i'm sure that's bad, i do apologize.


----------



## puffntuff (May 18, 2011)

I love this thread!!!


----------



## BL0TT0 (May 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i openly admit i was viewing the site while not logged in. somehow i'm sure that's bad, i do apologize.


How can we rag on you when you aren't logged in! Jeesh!
/sarcasm


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

MediMary said:


> fdd you are the edit master, nice how u edited all your responses to me so you look nice and polite, very epic...
> 
> u remind me of rabbi from the farm... he would do the same shit...finanlly logic gave him the shit can.


i have NOT edited ANYTHING.

seriously, what is wrong with all of you?????????


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (May 18, 2011)

FDD are the IP's banned straight off, or are banned users allowed to start over?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

doc111 said:


> I'm unaware of fab saying this but if he did say it I'm confused as to how this is hurtful to fdd? Perhaps he was speculating, as many people were when he took down his avatar and disappeared for 2 weeks. I don't think he meant any harm.


i posted i was leaving before i left. 

i will not allow you all to slander me or the staff any longer.

there's the DOOR.


----------



## Metasynth (May 18, 2011)

No tv and no beer maker Homer something something...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> FDD are the IP's banned straight off, or are banned users allowed to start over?


proxies. ..... there is no stopping anyone. it simply is not possible.


----------



## MediMary (May 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i posted i was leaving before i left.
> 
> i will not allow you all to slander me or the staff any longer.
> 
> there's the DOOR.


so you said you were leaving, but then you still checked in,~ just didn't sign in~... so did you ever actually leave


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

Codi Baty said:


> So are these rules still in effect?


the rules have always been in effect. you agreed to them when you joined.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

MediMary said:


> so you said you were leaving, but then you still checked in,~ just didn't sign in~... so did you ever actually leave


you seriously have nothing better to do?

"I LOGGED OUT."


you just keep coming at me. why?


----------



## MediMary (May 18, 2011)

hmm probably cause i don't like you(as a mod)

as a moderator I think you do more damage to this site than helping it, straight up. 

go blow some glass dude...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

MediMary said:


> hmm probably cause i don't like you(as a mod)
> 
> as a moderator I think you do more damage to this site than helping it, straight up.
> 
> go blow some glass dude...


and as a member, how are YOU helping by posting this?

you don't like me because i get on you for your insults. then you insult me so you get more attention. then when you get my attention you complain about me giving you attention. you keep posting questions directed towards me to answer, then tell me to just go blow some glass.


----------



## MsBotwin (May 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i came back long enough to clear the air.
> 
> 
> i left because of the "VETERAN TROLLS" who feel they run this site. most of them have posted in this thread. i am going to do what should ahve been done long ago and ban them all. if potroast wants to start ANOTHER campaign against me for trying to CLEAN this place up, then so be it.
> ...


You're a real jerk, aren't you? Plus, I hear you banned fabfun, too. Guess I'm up on the chopping block next. How dare I be outspoken or criticize the all-powerful, all-knowing fdd. Why wouldn't BrickTop and everyone else, promote other sites? And the only 'cleaning up' I've seen is that trolls attack, others defend and those are the ones getting banned. YOU are attacking other mods, or former mods? That is NOT a very good example to set. And you are apparently getting people banned by lying to do it. NOT very mature, at all. 
I've spent plenty of time on one of the other sites BT was "promoting". It's a GREAT site, very informative, run the right way, with mods who don't arbitrarily ban people just because they don't like them. MOST of the people who had anything worth saying on here have already gathered there and thete is none of the B.S. That goes on here. I have been reading this whole thread, not responding, just seeing what the Hell was going on, but I just had to speak out after hearing about people getting banned for speaking thier minds.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> You're a real jerk, aren't you? Plus, I hear you banned fabfun, too. Guess I'm up on the chopping block next. How dare I be outspoken or criticize the all-powerful, all-knowing fdd. Why wouldn't BrickTop and everyone else, promote other sites? And the only 'cleaning up' I've seen is that trolls attack, others defend and those are the ones getting banned. YOU are attacking other mods, or former mods? That is NOT a very good example to set. And you are apparently getting people banned by lying to do it. NOT very mature, at all.
> I've spent plenty of time on one of the other sites BT was "promoting". It's a GREAT site, very informative, run the right way, with mods who don't arbitrarily ban people just because they don't like them. MOST of the people who had anything worth saying on here have already gathered there and thete is none of the B.S. That goes on here. I have been reading this whole thread, not responding, just seeing what the Hell was going on, but I just had to speak out after hearing about people getting banned for speaking thier minds.


personl attack and insults are not allowed. 

not really hard to understand.

don't attack and insult me and i never would have logged back in.

am i missing something here? 

i was GONE!!!!

sheesh


"i know i'll get banned for this...."
"why was i banned...?"


----------



## olylifter420 (May 18, 2011)

Wow!! I fell asleep and it was page 5, 8hrs later, pg 35! Isnt this thread illegal already for taking up "too much space?"


----------



## tip top toker (May 18, 2011)

One minute they're guidelines and the next they're rules again  I guess i'll figure out the RIU system at some point.


----------



## BL0TT0 (May 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> One minute they're guidelines and the next they're rules again  I guess i'll figure out the RIU system at some point.


And as soon as you do they will change it again...


----------



## BL0TT0 (May 18, 2011)

Codi Baty said:


> No. Not cool.


 About as cool as paying some gals to show up and be moderators. After the years & years these other members have put in that actually WANT to moderate, as in would have done it for FREE!


----------



## MediMary (May 18, 2011)

you really want to hear it?


----------



## abudsmoker (May 18, 2011)

Well this thread is a good indicator of the quality of the site. 

years back there was little to no moderation and little to no problems

fast forward 5 years and growing pains are here again. This site exisits based on users and staff. All too often people get wrapped up in useless fights or discussions. While i understand we all want our way there must be a line. Sometimes even moderators cross the line, it has been case and point for years. They come and they go.

But one thing to remember is they are here to protect the interests of this site and the owners. Like it or not they are here and they have obviously have spent some time laying out rules and they are enforcing them.


Is this abnormal? No, all too often the users of this site dont see or feel the moderators. Now that you do just adapt. plain and simple...............

have a good time and go post some good content


----------



## Nullis (May 18, 2011)

No shit I don't even know what to make of this. From the very first pages it just seems like a bunch of complaining, rumors and whiny childish bullshit. Drama and shit blown out of proportion.

So you think this site is going to hell yadda yadda yadda; then why not just fucking leave! Go to the other forums! Whatever!

You really can't say anything about free speech here... RIU is not congress; it is obviously a privately owned and operated web-site. They can make as many or as few rules as they want and even sporadically enforce the ones they do have. If I really thought this site was getting way out of line with what I felt was appropriate I would just high-tail it without a peep. There really are plenty of grow sites around and it really isn't difficult to set up your own; no excuses for the bullshit.


----------



## Admin (May 18, 2011)

Hey Guys,

The rules are very simple to follow, the only one that can be tricky is the short posts one. The threads that just say yes i agree on a particular topic and I will speak to the mods about loosely enforcing this. The rest of them are basic internet behavior. Ella and Mary as well as the rest of the moderators are just trying to further this forum and grow it to be something amazing. But again this is your forum and you make what you want of it we are just trying to guide it in the right direction. If the rules are not followed then you will receive an infraction, these are all basic rules and I am sure all of you can follow them. Thread closed this got out of hand.

RIU


----------

